# " العلمانية " هل تصلُح لمِصر ؟ - حوار مفتوح



## عبود عبده عبود (2 أغسطس 2013)

*جرى بينى وبين صديقى " مينا البطل " حوارا حول رغبته أو أمنيته ( كثائر مصرى صميم ) *
*فى أن يرى مصر " دولة علمانية " *

*وقد أعترضت انا عليه *​ *لأن الثوار الحقيقيين ( غير المتأثورين ) رغماً عن وطنيتهم وحبهم للبلد *​ *إلا أنهم يفتقدون الى الرؤية الشاملة من مختلف زواياها وربما لأفتقاد بعض الخبرات الأخرى *

*وقلت أيضاً – أعتراضاً على العلمانية – بل أتهمته قائلاً :*​


> *لكن تيجى تقولى علمانية **وسط شعب متدين **85% منه مسلمين ونصهم جهلة وأميين *​ *معلش أعذرنى ...لسة بدرى اوى علينا وعلى الكلام دة*​


​


> *وتبقى أضغاث أحلام **ولا أنتم عارفين الشعب اللى بتتكلموا نيابة عنه*​​


*رد قائلاً : *​
​


> *بس متدين مين يعم الحج انت بتصدق الكلام ده*​ *مصر من ضمن اكتر الدول اللى بتبحث عن المواد البورنو**ع الانترنت*​ *مصر من ضمن اكتر الدول اللى فيها تحرش** هو انت مبتنزلش الشارع ولا ايه يعمنا ؟*​ *هو انت متعرفش ان اغلب شباب مصر بيخدرو ؟ ويترملو ؟*​ *متدينين مين بس يعمنا الله يباركلك قول كلام غير ده !*​



*ثم أنهى كلامه قائلاً :
*


> *الدوله العلمانيه هى دوله لا دين لها ولكنها ليست ضد الدين ؟*



*مطلوب الآن من **" مينا البطل " أن يضع لنا تصوره ويّعرف لنا معنى*​*" الدولة العلمانية "*​*وبعدها نبدأ الحوار *​
*:smile02 ملاحيظ  **:smile02*
 
 *(1)** لو شفتم الحوار سخن أو طرطش دة مش معناه أننا بنتخانق لأن أنا ومون أكتر من مجرد عضوين فى المنتدى
*
* (2)** نُرحب بكافة الآراء والمُداخلات والأستفسارات مع مراعاة عدم التشتيت*
* 
:smi420:
*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (2 أغسطس 2013)

متابع​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أغسطس 2013)

*طيب أسمحولى اقرب وجهتى النظر
أنا معاك يا عبود أن شعب مصر متدين والاميه والجهل وبعض العوامل الاخرى بتخلى كلمة علمانيه كلمه مُخيفه بالنسبه لغالبية الشعب 
ومعاك يا موون فى أنه تدين ظاهرى ..ولكن متنكرش مظاهره على مجتمعنا
كم تناقض غير عادى فى مجتمعنا
احنا شعب لما بيتخانق فى الشارع بيجمع فى جمله واحده سب الدين وبينهى الجمله بصلى عالنبى احنا شعب ممكن الشاب يمشى يعاكس ف الشارع بافظع العبارات وهو مواظب على صلاة الجمعه 
وغيره وغيره ..
علشان دلوقتى ورغم أننا بقينا محترفين ثورات وهتافات وشعارات تيجى تكلم الناس عن العلمانيه بصوره صريحه اقل حاجه هيتم تكفيرك ولو مسيحى اللى بيتكلم فورااا وبلا تردد هتبقى جاى تهدم الاسلام 
متابعه ولى عوده ..*


----------



## grges monir (2 أغسطس 2013)

كلمة صغيرة
الحرية تبتدى  عندما ينتهى الجهل
ومعنى علمانية او ليبرالية او ماشابها
انها تؤمن بحرية الفرد تماما فى ذات الوقت يجب  ان تقف عند حرية الاخر


----------



## soso a (2 أغسطس 2013)

*انى اتمنى بلدى تظل دوله مدنيه
 تحترم دستور وقانون تحترم وتحمى حقوق كل شخص على ارضها *

متابعه ​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 أغسطس 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *اهره على مجتمعنا
> كم تناقض غير عادى فى مجتمعنا
> احنا شعب لما بيتخانق فى الشارع بيجمع فى جمله واحده سب الدين وبينهى الجمله بصلى عالنبى احنا شعب ممكن الشاب يمشى يعاكس ف الشارع بافظع العبارات وهو مواظب على صلاة الجمعه *


 *[FONT=&quot]كلامك تمام وعلشان كدة أول حاجة بيعملوها بيترموا فى حضن أول شيخ بيعرف يتكلم حلو*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ولو الشيخ " متأثور " و معاهم ومدعمهم  ياسلااام على حلاوته ولذاذته والله يفتح عليك ياشيخنا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو ضدهم يبقى من كلاب السُلطة ويكفروه – زى ماعملوا مع الدكتور على جمعة المفتى الأسبق [/FONT]*​ 


grges monir قال:


> كلمة صغيرة
> الحرية تبتدى  عندما ينتهى الجهل
> ومعنى علمانية او ليبرالية او ماشابها
> انها تؤمن بحرية الفرد تماما فى ذات الوقت يجب  ان تقف عند حرية الاخر


 *[FONT=&quot]المشكلة هنا بقى ...حرية الفرد بأى أدوات ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الأداة الدينية أم الأداة المجتمعية ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى مثلاً ...حرية الفرد هنا – هى نفسها – حرية الفرد فى أمريكا ؟[/FONT]*​ 



soso a قال:


> *انى اتمنى بلدى تظل دوله مدنيه
> *​


 *[FONT=&quot]يعنى اية دولة مدنية ؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل هى دولة يحكمها رجل ( غير عسكرى ) مدنى يعنى زى ما الأهطل اللى راح كان بيقول ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وألا دولة يحكمها ( القانون المدنى ) بعيداً عن الشريعة ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 أغسطس 2013)

*هو ( مينا ) كل دة بياخد دش من مية البحر ؟؟؟*
*هو قاصد يعنى يغيظنى ؟*​


----------



## nermo nano (3 أغسطس 2013)

اسمحولى ادخل معاكم فى الحوار
انا راى ان مفيش تعارض ان الدولة تكون   العلمانية  مع الاديان الموجودة  فى الدولة
يعنى لو العلمانية بمعنى فصل  الدين  عن السياسة او تنحيهم عن الحكم وممارسة السياسة او الاستيلاء عن نظام الحكم فى الدولة
فا مفيش مشكلة طبعا 
لان الشخص الهيحكم دا مش هيكون كافر طبعا 
لان سوء هيكون مسلم  او مسيحى هيحكم بالعدل
لان مش معنى ان الدولة علمانية تبقى الناس الفيها من الكفار

وكمان ان راى ان مصر فعلا ولا علمانية ولا اسلامية 
ويااااااااااااريت محدش يزعل من كلامى
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 أغسطس 2013)

nermo nano قال:


> انا راى ان مفيش تعارض ان الدولة تكون   العلمانية  مع الاديان الموجودة  فى الدولة
> يعنى لو العلمانية بمعنى فصل  الدين  عن السياسة
> ​


*يعنى أية فصل الدين عن السياسة ؟ هل معنى هذا عدم التعرض للأديان فى الدستور ؟
*


> وكمان ان راى ان مصر فعلا ولا علمانية ولا اسلامية
> ويااااااااااااريت محدش يزعل من كلامى


*تمام كدة 
محدش بيزعل من كلام حد طالما الحوار فى نطاق تبادل الرأى وأحترام الآخر*
*منورنى *
​


----------



## nermo nano (3 أغسطس 2013)

يعنى هى لو علمانية يبقا مفهاش قانون  الناس بتمشى على 
وانا لسة قايلى ان اكيد الهيحكم البلد يكون شخص  مؤمن بربنا يعنى مش كافر 
بمعنى ان الدستوروالقانون هيكون على اسس ومبادئ الاديان الموجودة فى البلد
وكمان العادات والتقاليد
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 أغسطس 2013)

*أقولكم أنا نفسى فى إيه :

أنا نفسى تتلغى ما يدل على الديانة فى الأوراق الرسمية

من أول شهادة الميلاد لغاية شهادة الوفاة

نفسى يتلغى مادة الدين فى المدارس 

نفسى يتلغى حشر القرآن فى كل جملة مكتوبة فى المناهج حتى و لو كانت سبحان الله
___________________________________________________________

نفسى يتلغى ما يدل على إستخدام الشريعة الاسلامية كمصدر للتشريع
_________________________________________________

مش عارفة دا بقى علمانية و لا إيه ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 أغسطس 2013)

nermo nano قال:


> بمعنى ان الدستوروالقانون هيكون على *اسس ومبادئ الاديان *الموجودة فى البلد
> وكمان العادات والتقاليد
> ​


*طيب ما هو دة اللى موجود حالياً *:smile02​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 أغسطس 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أقولكم أنا نفسى فى إيه :
> أنا نفسى تتلغى ما يدل على الديانة فى الأوراق الرسمية
> من أول شهادة الميلاد لغاية شهادة الوفاة
> نفسى يتلغى مادة الدين فى المدارس
> ...


*آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه إيرينى دخلت *:ura1:
*مش هينفع تتلغى خانة الدين من البطاقة *​


----------



## aymonded (3 أغسطس 2013)

هو انا طبعاً مش هاكتب رد طويل كالعادة هههههههههههههه، لكن اللي عاوز اقوله في كلمتين، تحرير الناس من فكرة تداخل الدين مع السياسة، ووضع مصطلحات أكثرها مش مفهوم عند الناس وبصراحة عندي انا كمان من جهة الناس اللي بتقوم بتدعيم المصطلح نفسه (ولا أتكلم عن المعنى القاموسي الأكاديمي بل على أرض الواقع) [ ليبرالي - علماني - يميني - يساري .. الخ ] مش أمر سهل نهائي...
فالمشكلة كما قالت الأخت العزيزة دونا وأنت أيضاً يا أجمل أخ حلو [عبود] أن الشعب متضارب مع نفسه، ومستحيل يستغنى عن فتاوى الشيوخ ولا حتى الكهنة، وبخاصة المتكلمين في السياسة، ولا فرق في هذه الحالات بين مسلم ومسيحي ولا حتى من يقول أنه ملحد أو مسمي نفسه اي مُسمى نهائي، لأن التضارب موجود عند كل المصريين، ده غير بقى التقاليد والأعراف العامة والمتوارثة من الجدود من جهة الفال الحسن والفال السيء وغيره من الأشياء التي تُأثر على أفكار الناس وسلوكهم في المجتمع، ولا فرق بين متعلم ولا جاهل، إلا في حدود ضيقة وقليلة، حتى أنه لا يوجد حرية في الرأي كما يظن كل من عندهم الحرية، وأبسط دليل هنا في المنتدى ممكن نلاقي التعصب موجود وعدم القدرة على ترك الآخر يعبر عن نفسه ونختلف مع بعضنا البعض ونظل أصدقاء وأحباء وتعلو صداقتنا أي خلاف في الرأي، وقد نجد هذا عند الذين يدَّعون الحرية ويتكلمون عن الديموقراطية ببلاغة تامة...

فهل ونحن على هذا الحال نقدر أن نضع استقلال دين عن دولة !!! أو نتكلم عن حرية الفكر والعقيدة وديموقراطية حقيقية !!!!!! عموماً ده ردي المبدأي ومتشوق لحديث الصديق الحلو عبود والأخ العزيز مينا...
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 أغسطس 2013)

aymonded قال:


> فهل ونحن على هذا الحال نقدر *أن نضع استقلال دين عن دولة* !!! أو نتكلم عن حرية الفكر والعقيدة وديموقراطية حقيقية !!!!!! عموماً ده ردي المبدأي ومتشوق لحديث الصديق الحلو عبود والأخ العزيز مينا...
> ​


*فى رأييى وفى الواقع مستحيل فصل الدين عن الدولة مع الشعوب المُتعبدة *
*لأسباب كثيرة وبسيطة فى الوقت ذاته 
لكن ....**دى أول مرة أقرا لك فيها مشاركة مافيهاش 
ساكب سكيب الروح المُشرأب فى شركة المؤمنين بجسد الثورة الواحد !!!
:smile01:smile01:smile01:smile01
*​


----------



## aymonded (3 أغسطس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *فى رأييى وفى الواقع مستحيل فصل الدين عن الدولة مع الشعوب المُتعبدة *
> *لأسباب كثيرة وبسيطة فى الوقت ذاته
> لكن ....**دى أول مرة أقرا لك فيها مشاركة مافيهاش
> ساكب سكيب الروح المُشرأب فى شركة المؤمنين بجسد الثورة الواحد !!!
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههه طب هاقول الكلام ده هنا ليه وايه المناسبة يعني هههههههههههههههه شكلك اتعقدت مني هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بس أنا فعلاً معاك حكاية فصل دين عن دولة في مصر وحالياً شيء صعب للغاية جداً، ممكن يحصل بس بعد سنين طويلة جداً، لكن حالياً شبه مستحيل...
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 أغسطس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه إيرينى دخلت *:ura1:
> *مش هينفع تتلغى خانة الدين من البطاقة *​



*
:close_tem
ليه مش هينفع ؟

فهمنى طيب 

إنت عارف أنا فيه حاجات كتيرة بأبقى محتاجة تفاصيل عشان أفهم :smile02
​*​​​​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 أغسطس 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> :close_tem
> ليه مش هينفع ؟
> فهمنى طيب
> ​*


*ولا حاجة ...بسيطة أوى 
هيتجوز أزاى ؟ - هيورث أزاى ؟
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 أغسطس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ولا حاجة ...بسيطة أوى
> هيتجوز أزاى ؟ - هيورث أزاى ؟
> *​



*و إيه المشكلة ؟

أومال فى البلاد الأوروبية بيتجوزوا إزاى ؟؟​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 أغسطس 2013)

aymonded قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه طب هاقول الكلام ده هنا ليه وايه المناسبة يعني هههههههههههههههه شكلك اتعقدت مني هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ​


*لأ مش متعقد ولا حاكة... بالعكس ...دة كل مشاركة ليك فى أيتوها موضوع
باجرى أقراها علشان الحتة دى ... دة غير كتابك اللى حملته عندى
ماعلينا ...:smile02

*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 أغسطس 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *و إيه المشكلة ؟
> أومال فى البلاد الأوروبية بيتجوزوا إزاى ؟؟​*


*فى أوروبا والدول المتقدمة بتجوزوا جواز مدنى
هتلاقى الطلاق هناك عادى بيقع تحت سلطة القانون المدنى لا سلطة الكنيسة 
كمان مش هتلاقى واحد مسلم يتجوز أتنين ...يتحبس
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 أغسطس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *فى أوروبا والدول المتقدمة بتجوزوا جواز مدنى
> هتلاقى الطلاق هناك عادى بيقع تحت سلطة القانون المدنى لا سلطة الكنيسة
> كمان مش هتلاقى واحد مسلم يتجوز أتنين ...يتحبس
> *​



*حلو 

هو دا اللى أنا عايزاه

ما يتطبقش عندنا ليه بأة ؟؟؟​*


----------



## aymonded (3 أغسطس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لأ مش متعقد ولا حاكة... بالعكس ...دة كل مشاركة ليك فى أيتوها موضوع
> باجرى أقراها علشان الحتة دى ... دة غير كتابك اللى حملته عندى
> ماعلينا ...:smile02
> 
> *​



ههههههههههههه والا علينا مش دافعين
 :66:
ربنا يخليك يا جميل ويهبك كل نعمة وفرح لا يزول​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 أغسطس 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *حلو
> هو دا اللى أنا عايزاه
> ما يتطبقش عندنا ليه بأة ؟؟؟​*


*يعنى عايزة تحبسى المسلم اللى هيتجوز أتنين ؟
وعايزاه كمان ما يرميش ( أحلى يمين عنده ) يمين الطلاق ؟
:smile01:smile01:smile01:smile01
طيب سيبك من دولا ودكوهما
عايزة المسيحى والمسيحية يتطلقوا عادى بعيداً عن الكنائس ؟
*​


----------



## nermo nano (3 أغسطس 2013)

انا راى ان المسلم عارف دينة والمسيحى عارف دينة
فا المفروض اننا مش محتاجين قوانين هى التحكمنا
زى ماانت بتقول ان فى الدول الاروبية الصلاق هيكون  مدنى مش فى الكنيسة 
انا  لو عارفة دينى بجد  مش همشى غير بالمكتوبة فى الانجيل 
​


----------



## aymonded (3 أغسطس 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *حلو
> 
> هو دا اللى أنا عايزاه
> 
> ما يتطبقش عندنا ليه بأة ؟؟؟​*



يتطبق عندنا هههههههههههه ده عشم إبليس في الجنة
انتِ مش شوفتي [ فلان الفلاني - بلاش اسماء ] لما هدد انه هايرفع قضية على الكنيسة لو وافقت بالزواج المدني !!! 
التعصب يا أختي العزيزة متجذر ومتأصل في الناس، والدين أفيون الشعوب، ومستحيل يتزحزح ناس كتير بل الغالبية العظمى من الشعب (صرف النظر عن انتمائاته الدينية أو السياسية) قيد شعره عن ما يظنوه أو يعتقدوه أن هذا هو الحق، ناسيين ان المجتمع مش مسيحي كله ولا إسلامي كله، لكن علشان تقولي للناس اعملوا زي الدول المتقدمة وخلوا الزواج والطلاق مدني أو اي حاجة خلاف ما تربوا عليه، ده العجيب أن كل واحد ممكن تلاقيه عمره ما دخل كنيسة على الإطلاق وقد يكون شيخ منصر والا نصاب أو ربما قاتل كمان، تلاقيه بقدرة قادر اتحول وبقى قديس وعمل مظاهرة وشال كفنه وقال بالروح والدم نفديكي يا عقيدة، ولو دورتي عليه ممكن تلاقية عمل البدع علشان يطلق مراته، وتلاقية ممكن يموت نفسه علشان يعترض على دخول المدنية وتطبيق اللي بتقولي عليه، شوفتي المفارقة اللي ممكن تحصل .... ده شعب مصر بقى أو معظمة علشان أكون منصف، ونادراً ما هاتلاقي حرية عند حد يقدر يتكلم بصراحة، ده قد يكون شبه مستحيل...
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 أغسطس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يعنى عايزة تحبسى المسلم اللى هيتجوز أتنين ؟
> وعايزاه كمان ما يرميش ( أحلى يمين عنده ) يمين الطلاق ؟
> :smile01:smile01:smile01:smile01
> طيب سيبك من دولا ودكوهما
> ...



*أيوة 

عايزة المسيحيين يتطلقوا بعيد عن الكنيسة 

و ديه فيها إيه ديه ؟؟

و عايزة المسلم قبل ما يتجوز التانية يكون طلق الأولانية 

و ديه فيها إيه ديه ؟؟​*


----------



## aymonded (3 أغسطس 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أيوة
> 
> عايزة المسيحيين يتطلقوا بعيد عن الكنيسة
> 
> ...



طب روحي قولي الكلام كده لأمين خدمة والا خادم أو مجموعة كده اسمها [ ابقى اقوله ليكي على جنب ]، شوفي رد فعلهم ايه، بس قولي كده واهربي بسرعة :nunu0000:... هههههههههههه
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 أغسطس 2013)

aymonded قال:


> يتطبق عندنا هههههههههههه ده عشم إبليس في الجنة
> انتِ مش شوفتي [ فلان الفلاني - بلاش اسماء ] لما هدد انه هايرفع قضية على الكنيسة لو وافقت بالزواج المدني !!!
> 
> ​



*إستنى يا أستاذى 

الكنيسة تقبل أو ما تقبلش هى حرة برضوا ههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 أغسطس 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أيوة
> عايزة المسيحيين يتطلقوا بعيد عن الكنيسة
> و ديه فيها إيه ديه ؟؟
> و عايزة المسلم قبل ما يتجوز التانية يكون طلق الأولانية
> و ديه فيها إيه ديه ؟؟​*


*يعنى عايزاهم يبتعدوا عن التعاليم الدينية ؟؟

*​


----------



## aymonded (3 أغسطس 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *إستنى يا أستاذى
> 
> الكنيسة تقبل أو ما تقبلش هى حرة برضوا ههههههههههههههههههههه​*



هي مسألة كنيسة، لو كده مقدور عليها، لأن الزواج المدني ممكن يكون عادي، واللي بعد كده عاوز يروح الكنيسة قبلها والا بعدها يتمم زواجه قدام المذبح عادي مش هاتفرق، المشكلة مش في الكنيسة المشكلة في المسيحيين، هما المشكلة الأساسية، وصدقيني مش باقولها من فراغ ده في واحد أعرفه طلق مراته عافية وراح اتجوز عرفي، وأول لما سمع ان ممكن يكون فيه زواج مدني كان أول المعترضين بعنف وقعد يقول ازاي مش نحافظ على التسليم الرسولي والآبائي واتشال واتهبد وكان شوية وناقص يمسك سيف وينزل يحارب اللي قال كده :act23:... ههههههههههههه 
مع انه مطلق مراته واتجوز عرفي علشان الكنيسة مش عاوزه تجوزه تاني.. فتخيلي المفارقة.. وتيجي تقولي يتطبق ههههههههههههه ماشي هههههههههههه انت حره بقى :gun:​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 أغسطس 2013)

nermo nano قال:


> انا راى ان* المسلم عارف دينة والمسيحى عارف دينة*
> فا المفروض اننا مش محتاجين قوانين هى التحكمنا
> زى ماانت بتقول ان فى الدول الاروبية الصلاق هيكون  مدنى مش فى الكنيسة
> انا  لو عارفة دينى بجد  مش همشى غير بالمكتوبة فى الانجيل
> ​


*كلام جميل جدا
بس لو طلع قانون بيمنع ( يمين الطلاق الأسلامى )
أو يمنع تعدد الزوجات
هنا بقى المشكلة المنيلة
أزاى هتطلع قانون يخالف شرع الله ؟؟؟
وأعكسيها للمسيحية أيضاَ ...إباحة الطلاق بالأتفاق القانونى
أو أباحته لطرف أنه ينفذه
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 أغسطس 2013)

aymonded قال:


> هي مسألة كنيسة، لو كده مقدور عليها، لأن الزواج المدني ممكن يكون عادي، واللي بعد كده عاوز يروح الكنيسة قبلها والا بعدها ​


*فاتك نقطة مهمة أوى يا أجمل أخ حلو
القانون هيعطى حق الطلاق منفرداً أو بالأتفاق 
لو شخص متمسك بتعاليم الكنيسة والطرف الآخر لأ 
غير المتمسك هيطلق أو تتطلق بموجب القانون
بكدة ذهبت تعاليم الأنجيل بغض النظر عن تصرفات الأفراد
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 أغسطس 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *
> أنا معاك يا عبود أن شعب مصر متدين ..*



*تدين مظهرى فقط ..... يمارس الشعائر الدينية دون ان يمارس فضائله او وصاياه*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 أغسطس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *فى أوروبا والدول المتقدمة بتجوزوا جواز مدنى
> هتلاقى الطلاق هناك عادى بيقع تحت سلطة القانون المدنى لا سلطة الكنيسة
> كمان مش هتلاقى واحد مسلم يتجوز أتنين ...يتحبس
> *​


*
معلومة غير صحيحة .... هناك زواج كنسى فى اوربا ..... كما يوجد الزواج المدنى كإستثناء*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 أغسطس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> معلومة غير صحيحة .... هناك زواج كنسى فى اوربا ..... كما يوجد الزواج المدنى كإستثناء*


*ألا يوجد طلاق فى أوروبا أو أمريكا ؟
طلاق يوفره القانون المدنى ؟ 
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 أغسطس 2013)

*كى تنهض مصر لابد ان تكون دولة علمانية ..... مع وضع قوانين تتناسب مع الشريعة الإسلامية بمفهومها الوسطى ... وليس بالمفهوم البدوى الوهابى ..... على ان يكون لغير المسلمين قوانين تنظم احوالهم الحياتية بما يتناسب مع كتابهم المقدس *


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 أغسطس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ألا يوجد طلاق فى أوروبا أو أمريكا ؟
> طلاق يوفره القانون المدنى ؟
> *​



*الطلاق متاح فى حالة الزواج المدنى..... والكنيسة الكاثوليكية اكثر تشددا فى موضوع الطلاق من الكنيسة الارثذوكسية *


----------



## aymonded (3 أغسطس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *فاتك نقطة مهمة أوى يا أجمل أخ حلو
> القانون هيعطى حق الطلاق منفرداً أو بالأتفاق
> لو شخص متمسك بتعاليم الكنيسة والطرف الآخر لأ
> غير المتمسك هيطلق أو تتطلق بموجب القانون
> ...



أيوة يا جميل صح أنا فاهم ده، انا مش قصدي اركز على الموضوع هايكون ازاي ولا تفاصيله خالص، أنا كل تركيزي أنه مش هايحصل على كل أي وجه في مصر ولا حتى اللي عاوزين طلاق مش هايقبلوا مع أنهم ممكن يعملوا ويسعوا للطلاق بكل الطرق المخالفة لكل قانون وشريعة، أصل لو جيت جنب عقيدة مترسخة في ذهن الناس هايرفضوا بشدة وشراسة، رغم من أنهم لا يعرفوا ايه الوصية ولا ايه هو زواج كنسي ولا غيره، كل ده مش مهم المهم الحفاظ على عقيدتي وتقليدي حتى لو أنا مش افقه فيه شيء قط، لأن ده بيعبر عن ذاتي، (طبعاً في الأصل ده كبرياء مش موضوع عقيدة ولا دين)... 

وده الغريب في الشعب كله، تلقاه لا يروح كنيسة ولا جامع وان راح اهو ممكن يبقى شكل وصورة، لكن لو قلت له عيش الوصية أو ما تأمر به، ممكن ياكلك أكل، ويرفض ويتكلم عن العلمانية والحرية والديموقراطية وأنك لا تتدخل في شئون غيرك، ولو جيت تطبق علمانية زي ما قلها أو حرية وديموقراطية تلقاه ممكن ياكلك برضو ويقولك العقدية والدين والرسول والقرآن والإنجيل.. الخ.. ههههههههههه تناقض عجيب
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 أغسطس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *كى تنهض مصر لابد ان تكون دولة علمانية ..... مع وضع قوانين تتناسب مع الشريعة الإسلامية بمفهومها الوسطى ... وليس بالمفهوم البدوى الوهابى ..... على ان يكون لغير المسلمين قوانين تنظم احوالهم الحياتية بما يتناسب مع كتابهم المقدس *


*حضرتك تقصد ( الحدود الأسلامية ) وأنا أتحدث عن الشريعة
أحوال الزواج والطلاق والميراث*
*والتى تمس الأسر المصرية *
*وعلى هذا النحو مثل ما قلت فنحن دولة علمانية بالفعل 
اذ لا يوجد عندنا حد قطع يد السارق ولا حد الحَرابة *

​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (3 أغسطس 2013)

*بص يا عبود، الدول العربية تقريبا كلها الآن تحت الصفر، والعلمانية ليست حلا سحريا سيخرج بلادنا في لحظة من تحت الصفر الى فوق برج خليفة، لكن العلمانية ستضعنا على الصفر بحيث نقدر على البناء والإرتفاع فوق الصفر.

العلمانية هي "باكيدج"، يعني "رُزمة" من المباديء وليست مُجرد فصل الدين عن الدولة، مع أنه المبدأ الرئيسي فيها. العلمانية تشمل:
فصل السلطات الثلاث،
قضاء عادل ونظيف،
قانون قوي يُطبّق على الجميع وبحزم، وبالنسبة لبلادنا يجب وضع قانون واضح لمنع التحريض خاصة من الجوامع، 
مؤسسات مجتمع مدني لمراقبة تصرفات الدولة والمجتمع،
المهنية ومبدأ "الرجل المناسب في المكان المناسب"،
دعم المؤسسات العلمية،
تأهيل الشباب،
إيجاد فرص عمل،
الى آخره

هل بعد كده العلمانية تصلح لنا؟ إجابتي هي: نعم.

ولو كلمة "علمانية" أو مبدأ "فصل الدين عن الدولة" يثير الناس، ممكن عدم التطرّق ليهم نصا وكلاما، بل تطبيقهم فعلا وعملا، مش مهم التسمية، المهم "الباكيدج".*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 أغسطس 2013)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *بص يا عبود، الدول العربية تقريبا كلها الآن تحت الصفر، والعلمانية ليست حلا سحريا سيخرج بلادنا في لحظة من تحت الصفر الى فوق برج خليفة، لكن العلمانية ستضعنا على الصفر بحيث نقدر على البناء والإرتفاع فوق الصفر.
> *


*يارررررررررررريت يا باشا 
علشان كدة انا قولت لسة بدرى علينا أأوى 
لازم نتحرر من الدولة المُشتغلة بالدين 
أمتى بقى ....ربنا يبعت  
*​


----------



## fouad78 (3 أغسطس 2013)

السؤال هو: هل تطبيق قوانين على جماعة فكرها مخالف لهذه القوانين سيأتي بنتيجة؟
مع الأسف، شخصياً لا أعتقد هذا، لأن القوانين أولاً وأخيراً هي تعبير عن إعتقاد المجتمع
ولا سيما عندما يرتبط هذا الإعتقاد بالدين​ 
لكن هذا لا يعني أننا يجب أن لا نبحث عن حلول​ 
مينا مثلاً اقترح البدء بتعليم وتوعية الشعب وهي فكرة رائعة أمامها عوائق عديدة أهمها وجود حكومة ملتزمة تحمل هذه الرسالة
وحتى إذا وُجدت فمن يضمن أن الحكومة التي تليها لن تأتي لتعيد المسيرة إلى الوراء​ 
هناك حل الآن خطر في بالي لا أدري إن كان ينفع أم لا
والحل مُستمد من تطبيق الأحوال الشخصية للكنيسة بإستقلالية​ 
فليكن هناك قانون عام علماني (قدر المستطاع) وتُعطى للمؤسسات الدينية (إسلامية ــ مسيحية) الحرية بالتصرف بحسب شرائعها الخاصة لأتباعها
سواء بالميراث أو الزواج ...​ 
القانون المدني العام يكون لمن لا يُريد أن تُطبق عليه الأحكام دينية
طبعاً في البداية قليلون سيقبلون بتطبيق الأحكام المدنية عليهم لأنهم مثلما قلتم لديهم مظاهر الإيمان
ولكن أعتقد أن القاعدة ستتسع مع الوقت​ 
وأنا أكتب هذه السطور تخطر في بالي أكثر من مشكلة تعيق تحقيق هذه الفكرة 
ولكن ربما تكون حل مناسب بعد إزالة العقبات (رغم صعوبتها)​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 أغسطس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يعنى عايزاهم يبتعدوا عن التعاليم الدينية ؟؟
> 
> *​



*طالما الشخص مش عايز ينفذ التعاليم الدينية بإرادته يبقى بلاش 

التعايم الدينية تبقى نابعة من الداخل مش من الخارج

و إلا يبقى المسيحية فرقت إيه عن غيرها ؟؟

مش عمالين نقول: المهم القلب 
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 أغسطس 2013)

aymonded قال:


> هي مسألة كنيسة، لو كده مقدور عليها، لأن الزواج المدني ممكن يكون عادي، واللي بعد كده عاوز يروح الكنيسة قبلها والا بعدها يتمم زواجه قدام المذبح عادي مش هاتفرق، المشكلة مش في الكنيسة المشكلة في المسيحيين، هما المشكلة الأساسية، وصدقيني مش باقولها من فراغ ده في واحد أعرفه طلق مراته عافية وراح اتجوز عرفي، وأول لما سمع ان ممكن يكون فيه زواج مدني كان أول المعترضين بعنف وقعد يقول ازاي مش نحافظ على التسليم الرسولي والآبائي واتشال واتهبد وكان شوية وناقص يمسك سيف وينزل يحارب اللي قال كده :act23:... ههههههههههههه
> مع انه مطلق مراته واتجوز عرفي علشان الكنيسة مش عاوزه تجوزه تاني.. فتخيلي المفارقة.. وتيجي تقولي يتطبق ههههههههههههه ماشي هههههههههههه انت حره بقى :gun:​



*يبقى إحتمال تكون طليقته ما أخديتش تصريح زواج*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 أغسطس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الطلاق متاح فى حالة الزواج المدنى..... والكنيسة الكاثوليكية اكثر تشددا فى موضوع الطلاق من الكنيسة الارثذوكسية *



*لا يا أستاذى ___ إسمح لى 

لو واحد / واحدة متزوج / متزوجة كاثوليكى ______________ ممكن بسهولة يطلق /تطلق مدنى : دا حقه / حقها __ إفرض حد متزوج قتالة / قتال قتلة مثلا  _________ يعيش / تعيش معاها / معاه !!!!!!!!!!!

دا شىء لا يقبله أى عقل

الدول العلمانية كلها بتدى له /لها الطلاق

لكن ممكن تكون الكنيسة مش معترفة بالطلاق _____________ هى حرة برضوا


*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 أغسطس 2013)

> هو انت متعرفش ان اغلب شباب مصر بيخدرو ؟ ويترملو ؟


ثواني بس علشان نبقي علي نور
مامعني يترملو؟!
1_ يعني  مراتتهم يموتوا ويترملو
2_ ولا يمرمغوا نفسهم في الرمله
؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 أغسطس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *كلام جميل جدا
> بس لو طلع قانون بيمنع ( يمين الطلاق الأسلامى )
> أو يمنع تعدد الزوجات
> هنا بقى المشكلة المنيلة
> ...



*ما هو الدولة العلمانية لازم يتلغى فيها شرع الله دا 
____________________

بالنسبة بأة للمسيحية

الكنيسة تضع قوانين تخصها هى و لا تخص الدولة 
تبيح زواج أو لا تبيحه 
الكنيسة حرة *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 أغسطس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *فاتك نقطة مهمة أوى يا أجمل أخ حلو
> القانون هيعطى حق الطلاق منفرداً أو بالأتفاق
> لو شخص متمسك بتعاليم الكنيسة والطرف الآخر لأ
> غير المتمسك هيطلق أو تتطلق بموجب القانون
> ...



*و هى يعنى تعاليم الكنيسة ماشية بقوانين الدولة ؟؟؟*


----------



## aymonded (3 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ثواني بس علشان نبقي علي نور
> مامعني يترملو؟!
> 1_ يعني  مراتتهم يموتوا ويترملو
> 2_ ولا يمرمغوا نفسهم في الرمله
> ؟؟؟؟؟؟​



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه لع المقصود غالباً الترمادول 
​


----------



## aymonded (3 أغسطس 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *يبقى إحتمال تكون طليقته ما أخديتش تصريح زواج*



لأ هو أنا مش اعرف طليقته عملت ايه بصراحة، انا كل معلوماتي عنه هو بس، مش عرف يطلقها من جهة الكنيسة ومش عارف عمل ايه بالظبط وطلع ورقة انه مطلقها مدنياً وراح اتجوز عُرفي، فمعلوماتي شحيحة، بس كل اللي اعرفه عنه انه دخل الكنيسة لما اتعمد ولما اتجوز ولما والده اتوفى، غير كده ما عندوش اي فكره عن الكنيسة من أساسه...  
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 أغسطس 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ما هو الدولة العلمانية لازم يتلغى فيها شرع الله دا
> *


*هو دة مربط الفرس ....يتلغى شرع الله
ما هو دة اللى باقوله م الصبح اللى المشايخ بيطبلوا ويغنوا عليه 
إلغاء شرع الله 
طول عمرك آرائك " كارثية "*


> *بالنسبة بأة للمسيحية
> الكنيسة تضع قوانين تخصها هى و لا تخص الدولة
> تبيح زواج أو لا تبيحه الكنيسة حرة*


*تبيح زواج ؟؟؟؟
تقصدى تبيح الطلاق بقى *
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 أغسطس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هو دة مربط الفرس ....يتلغى شرع الله
> ما هو دة اللى باقوله م الصبح اللى المشايخ بيطبلوا ويغنوا عليه
> إلغاء شرع الله
> طول عمرك آرائك " كارثية "*
> ...



*أيوة تبيح زواج 

أنا هنا بأتكلم عن أى إتنين خلاص إتطلقوا فى المحاكم لسبب ما 

و لنفرض إن واحد فيهم قاتل أو سافك دماء أو بمعنى آخر : هيضر بالطرف الآخر أو بالأسرة كلها

طبعا وفقا لقانون (لا طلاق إلا لعلة الزنى) -- ما تعرفش مين إخترعه 

الاتنين دول مش هيطلقوا أبدا أبدا

عشان كدة الكنيسة عملت لائحة تخص الطلاق فى المحاكم و إنت سيد العارفين طبعا

و دا شىء مش عاجبنى ( مال المحكمة بقوانين الكنيسة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟) 

المهم 

لو خلص موضوع المحاكم و إنتهى بالطلاق

من حق الكنيسة تبيح أو تحلل زواج أحدهم أو كليهما للمرة التانية 

*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 أغسطس 2013)

aymonded قال:


> انه دخل الكنيسة لما اتعمد ولما اتجوز ولما والده اتوفى، غير كده ما عندوش اي فكره عن الكنيسة من أساسه...
> ​



*هو الأخ مسيحى ؟
:smile02
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## aymonded (3 أغسطس 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *هو الأخ مسيحى ؟
> :smile02
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> *



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه بعيد عنك انا ماعرفشي هههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 أغسطس 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لا يا أستاذى ___ إسمح لى
> 
> لو واحد / واحدة متزوج / متزوجة كاثوليكى ______________ ممكن بسهولة يطلق /تطلق مدنى : دا حقه / حقها __ إفرض حد متزوج قتالة / قتال قتلة مثلا  _________ يعيش / تعيش معاها / معاه !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



*فعلا ممكن الكاثوليك المتزوجين كنيسيا يحصلوا على طلاق مدنى, ونفس الأمر فى الكنيسة الارثذوكسية ..... لكن هذا الطلاق, كما ذكرت, لا تعترف به الكنيسة, ليس تعنتا منها, بل لأنها تنفذ تعليم الإنجيل فى مسألة الطلاق.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 أغسطس 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> 
> طبعا وفقا لقانون (لا طلاق إلا لعلة الزنى) -- ما تعرفش مين إخترعه
> 
> *



*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ده نص إنجيلى​*


----------



## Alexander.t (4 أغسطس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هو ( مينا ) كل دة بياخد دش من مية البحر ؟؟؟*
> *هو قاصد يعنى يغيظنى ؟*​



متاسف جدا حبيبى
بجد
قولت هنزل البحر وارجع افتح الموضوع

رجعت لقيت شاحن اللاب باظ
ولسه جايب شاحن من ساعه بالظبط
وطلع بيعلق هغيره ونعيش انا وانت
متاسف تانى يا عوبد


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 أغسطس 2013)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> متاسف جدا حبيبى
> بجد
> قولت هنزل البحر وارجع افتح الموضوع
> 
> ...


*من أمتى كان فيه بينا وبين بعض أسف ؟
خد راحتك طبعا ...كل ما فى الأمر انى باحقد عليك وعلى المصيف
:smile01 وعلى موزز طابور العيش اللى خبيتهم مننا  :smile01
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (4 أغسطس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ده نص إنجيلى​*


*
تقصد هذا النص :



			4. فَأَجَابَ: «أَمَا قَرَأْتُمْ أَنَّ الَّذِي خَلَقَ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ خَلَقَهُمَا ذَكَراً وَأُنْثَى؟»
5. وَقَالَ: «مِنْ أَجْلِ هَذَا يَتْرُكُ الرَّجُلُ أَبَاهُ وَأُمَّهُ وَيَلْتَصِقُ بِامْرَأَتِهِ وَيَكُونُ الاِثْنَانِ جَسَداً وَاحِداً.
6. إِذاً لَيْسَا بَعْدُ اثْنَيْنِ بَلْ جَسَدٌ وَاحِدٌ. فَالَّذِي جَمَعَهُ اللَّهُ لاَ يُفَرِّقُهُ إِنْسَانٌ».
7. فَسَأَلُوهُ: «فَلِمَاذَا أَوْصَى مُوسَى أَنْ يُعْطَى كِتَابُ طَلاَقٍ فَتُطَلَّقُ؟»
8. قَالَ لَهُمْ: «إِنَّ مُوسَى مِنْ أَجْلِ قَسَاوَةِ قُلُوبِكُمْ أَذِنَ لَكُمْ أَنْ تُطَلِّقُوا نِسَاءَكُمْ. وَلَكِنْ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ لَمْ يَكُنْ هَكَذَا.
9. وَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ مَنْ طَلَّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ إِلاَّ بِسَبَبِ الزِّنَا وَتَزَوَّجَ بِأُخْرَى يَزْنِي وَالَّذِي يَتَزَوَّجُ بِمُطَلَّقَةٍ يَزْنِي».
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Matthew/19

و هذا النص :



			31. «وَقِيلَ: مَنْ طَلَّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ فَلْيُعْطِهَا كِتَابَ طَلاَقٍ
32. وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ مَنْ طَلَّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ إِلاَّ لِعِلَّةِ الزِّنَى يَجْعَلُهَا تَزْنِي وَمَنْ يَتَزَوَّجُ مُطَلَّقَةً فَإِنَّهُ يَزْنِي.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Matthew/5

طبعا قصد حضرتك إن هذه هى النصوص المقصودة ؟

أريد أن أفتح حوار مفتوح بهذا الشأن حتى لا يتم تشتيت الموضوع الرئيسى( على العام و ليس فى الأقسام المخفية )

أرجو من حضرتك إبداء الرأى

و ياريت خرستوس أنستى يدخل فى المناقشة لأنه قد فتح موضوع عنه على الفيس بوك

و عمل كتاب فى هذا الخصوص مش فاكرة كام صفحة بصراحة لكن عدى ال 200 ص على ما أتذكر
*


----------



## Alexander.t (5 أغسطس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *من أمتى كان فيه بينا وبين بعض أسف ؟
> خد راحتك طبعا ...كل ما فى الأمر انى باحقد عليك وعلى المصيف
> :smile01 وعلى موزز طابور العيش اللى خبيتهم مننا  :smile01
> *​



حبيبى :*
منا معايا رقم المنقبه 
بس عليها شوية عيون 
حاجه كده خيال :smile02
ام سوسن عشان ام هند اطلقت ومينفعش تجيب فى سيرة حريم مطلقه :act23:
نبدء والله المستعان
باختصار لانى مقريتش كل الصفحات دى
انت عارف الوقت بقى :vava:
عاوز افهم انت عاوز تفهم ايه بالظبط عن العلمانيه كمفهوم دوله 
بمعنى سالتنى فى الاخبار
عن الشريعه وكيفية تطبيها فى دوله علمانيه ؟
ناخد مثال تركيا واردوغان
من خلال ناس قعدت فى تركيا اعرفهم معرفه شخصيه وهما دلوقتى فى جورجيا
الدنيا هناك علمانيه بمعنى الكلمه
والدوله بتدى حق كل واحد
ايه رأيك لما الدوله تدى حق كل واحد ؟
هل تقدر تحققلى ده بدون العلمانيه ؟
من وجهة نظرى صعب ليه
لان العلمانيه هى اساس التعامل بين المؤسسات 
كيف لدوله ان نسلبها هويتها العلمانيه ونحولها لاسلاميه ؟
كيف نتعامل مع مبانى مصبوغه بصبغه اسلاميه وهى من المفترض ان تكون مؤسسات حكوميه ومن المفترض ان المؤسسات الحكوميه تتعامل مع الكل سواسيه
اطرح هذه المقدمه لك وانتظر الاجابات
واسئلتك المحدده عن العلمانيه ؟


----------



## Alexander.t (5 أغسطس 2013)

بالنسبه لمفهوم الزواج فى الدول بره
ما المانع ان يتم زواج خارج الكنيسه؟
وما المانع من عدم اعتراف الكنيسه بهذا الزواج ؟
لك الحريه فى ان تتزوج خارج الكنيسه اذا وافقت شريكة حياتك .
وللكنيسه الحريه فى الاعتراف بهذا الزواج او لا .!

ما دخل هذا بالعلمانيه ؟


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 أغسطس 2013)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> بمعنى سالتنى فى الاخبار
> عن الشريعه وكيفية تطبيها فى دوله علمانيه ؟
> ناخد مثال تركيا واردوغان
> من خلال ناس قعدت فى تركيا اعرفهم معرفه شخصيه وهما دلوقتى فى جورجيا
> ...


*
هأدخل بس فى الحوار فى النقطة ديه

تركيا اللى رسخ فيها العلمانية كان واحد إسمه أتاتورك

و دا قتل كل العثمانيين

و بسببه إنتهت الخلافة العثمانية 

و كان ليه دعم خارجى من أوروبا و كدة

تسمح تقول لى هتجيب أتاتورك مصرى منين؟؟؟

_____________________________________
خليك فاكر إن اوردغان اتسجن سنة 1998 بتهمة التحريض على الكراهية
لمجرد انه قال :
مساجدنا ثكناتنا 		
قبابنا خوذاتنا 		
مآذننا حرابنا 		
والمصلون جنودنا 		
هذا الجيش المقدس يحرس ديننا 	
___________________________________________
هل دا ممكن يحصل فى مصر ؟؟؟؟؟



*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 أغسطس 2013)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> بمعنى سالتنى فى الاخبار
> عن الشريعه وكيفية تطبيها فى دوله علمانيه ؟
> ناخد مثال تركيا واردوغان
> من خلال ناس قعدت فى تركيا اعرفهم معرفه شخصيه وهما دلوقتى فى جورجيا
> ...



*ازاى تبقى الشريعة الاسلامية موجودة و كل واحد ياخد حقه ؟؟؟

إزاى ديه ؟؟
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 أغسطس 2013)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> ايه رأيك لما الدوله تدى حق كل واحد ؟
> هل تقدر تحققلى ده بدون العلمانيه ؟
> ؟


 *[FONT=&quot]أنت قلت ان العلمانية دولة لا دين لها ....ولكنها فى نفس الوقت ليست ضد الدين*​​ *[FONT=&quot]هذا يعنى أنك بتطالب بألغاء  أن الأسلام دين الدولة فى الدستور...صح كدة ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دى نقطة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]النقطة التانية هى ردى على العبارة دى[/FONT]*​


> *الدنيا هناك علمانيه بمعنى الكلمه*
> *والدوله بتدى حق كل واحد*
> *ايه رأيك لما الدوله تدى حق كل واحد ؟*
> *هل تقدر تحققلى ده بدون العلمانيه*


*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]وهرد عليك أقولك ( فى الأغلب الأعم ) وبعيداً عن المتطرفين المخرفين والهوس الدينى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وزى ما نت حكيت لنا فى المصيف انك عملت محضر ضد واحد شتمك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] وجالك القسم لغاية عندك زيك زى أى مواطن[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى أخدت حقك والا لأ ؟ ( بغض النظر عن بطء سير الأجراءات القضائية )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 أغسطس 2013)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *ما المانع ان يتم زواج خارج الكنيسه؟*
> وما المانع من عدم اعتراف الكنيسه بهذا الزواج ؟
> لك الحريه فى ان *تتزوج خارج الكنيسه*
> ما دخل هذا بالعلمانيه ؟


*بدأنا من هنا حصر المشكلة
سيتزوج خارج الكنيسة بموجب أى قانون ؟
وهل هذا القانون سيسرى على كافة المواطنين بكافة معتقداتهم ؟
أم سنقوم بتفصيل قانون لكل طائفة على حدى ؟
*​


----------



## nermo nano (5 أغسطس 2013)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> بالنسبه لمفهوم الزواج فى الدول بره
> ما المانع ان يتم زواج خارج الكنيسه؟
> وما المانع من عدم اعتراف الكنيسه بهذا الزواج ؟
> لك الحريه فى ان تتزوج خارج الكنيسه اذا وافقت شريكة حياتك .
> ...






سورى يعنى انا بعترض بشدة على هذا  الكلام 
يعنى اية الجواز يبقى خارج الكنيسة
يعنى بيقا ورقتين وخلاص
دا يبقا كدا جوز عرفى 
لان الجواز سر من الاسرار المقدسة
وكمان لازم يكون قدام المذابح
انا معاك ان الدولة المفروض تكون علمانية بس لازم كمان نكون احنا عارفين دينة  واسس ومبادى  كويس
هو يعنى علشان علمانية ننسا الدين خالص

​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 أغسطس 2013)

nermo nano قال:


> سورى يعنى انا بعترض بشدة على هذا  الكلام
> يعنى اية الجواز يبقى خارج الكنيسة
> لان الجواز سر من الاسرار المقدسة
> 
> ​


*آدى أول أعتراض دينى مسيحى :t23:...فما بالك بأعتراضات المسلمين ؟*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 أغسطس 2013)

nermo nano قال:


> سورى يعنى انا بعترض بشدة على هذا  الكلام
> يعنى اية الجواز يبقى خارج الكنيسة
> يعنى بيقا ورقتين وخلاص
> دا يبقا كدا جوز عرفى
> ...



*العلمانية مش هتمنعك عن الزواج فى الكنيسة​*


----------



## nermo nano (5 أغسطس 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *العلمانية مش هتمنعك عن الزواج فى الكنيسة​*






فعلا دا النا بقولة ان العلمانية مش معناها ننسنا الديت والقيم والاخلاق

وانا بكررها تانى مصر ولا دولة اسلامية ولا علمانية


----------



## nermo nano (5 أغسطس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *آدى أول أعتراض دينى مسيحى :t23:...فما بالك بأعتراضات المسلمين ؟*​


اية دا انت مابتصدق هو يعنى علشان دولة علمانية يبقا الجواز برة الكنيسة
لية هى الدول العلمانية مفهاش ولا كنايس ولا مساجد ولا حاجة
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 أغسطس 2013)

nermo nano قال:


> فعلا دا النا بقولة ان العلمانية مش معناها ننسنا *الديت *والقيم والاخلاق


*دايت أية ؟؟
حد قال اننا فاتحين توبيك عن الرجيم ؟
:smile02
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 أغسطس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *دايت أية ؟؟
> حد قال اننا فاتحين توبيك عن الرجيم ؟
> :smile02
> *​



الدين 

اللا إيديها جت على ال ت بدل ال ن​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 أغسطس 2013)

nermo nano قال:


> اية دا انت مابتصدق هو يعنى علشان دولة علمانية يبقا الجواز برة الكنيسة
> لية هى الدول العلمانية مفهاش ولا كنايس ولا مساجد ولا حاجة
> ​


*على فكرة الكتابة باللون الأحمر للمشاركة كلها يخالف قوانين المنتدى :nunu0000:
لأ ياستى العلمانية فيها مساجد وكنائس ومعابد وكل حاجة
باتكلم هنا عن نوع القانون اللى هيطبق على " المواطنين " 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 أغسطس 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> الدين
> 
> اللا إيديها جت على ال ت بدل ال ن​


:smile01:smile01:smile01:smile01:smile01​


----------



## nermo nano (5 أغسطس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *على فكرة الكتابة باللون الأحمر للمشاركة كلها يخالف قوانين المنتدى :nunu0000:
> لأ ياستى العلمانية فيها مساجد وكنائس ومعابد وكل حاجة
> باتكلم هنا عن نوع القانون اللى هيطبق على " المواطنين "
> *​


*نهار اسود على ماانا من الصبح بقوال لو كل واحد فينا عارف دينة ويعنى اية اخلاق
هيكون صح
اما بقا على القوانين النت كاتبها بالاحمر دى
انا قولت قبل كدا ان الهيحكم البلد هيكون واحد  يااما مسلم ياما مسيحى
يعنى عارف كتاب ربنا يعنى معتقدتش هيطلع قوانين تخالف دا *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 أغسطس 2013)

nermo nano قال:


> *نهار اسود انا قولت قبل كدا ان الهيحكم البلد هيكون واحد  يااما مسلم ياما مسيحى
> يعنى عارف كتاب ربنا يعنى معتقدتش هيطلع قوانين تخالف دا *


*أولا أنهى كتاب فيهم ؟؟*
*الكتاب اللى بيقول التعدد والا كتاب شريعة الزوجة الواحدة ؟*
*ثانيا ..لية بتسودى النهار فى وشى ؟؟*​


----------



## oesi no (5 أغسطس 2013)

منورين يا جدعان 
مين مع العلمانيه ومين ضدها علشان نعرف مين معانا ومين علينا  علشان ننحاز لأحبائنا 
ما هى مصر كدة 

بعد ما تعبت وقريت صفحتين بحالهم 
احب اقولكم 
مفيش فايدة


----------



## nermo nano (5 أغسطس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أولا أنهى كتاب فيهم ؟؟*
> *الكتاب اللى بيقول التعدد والا كتاب شريعة الزوجة الواحدة ؟*
> *ثانيا ..لية بتسودى النهار فى وشى ؟؟*​


انا اقصد بالكتاب  الدين القران او الانجيل


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 أغسطس 2013)

*الدولة العلمانية هى فى مفهومنا الدولة الليبرالية ..... أى دولة لا يحكمها رجال الدين ولا الجيش ......
الليبرالية هو الحكم تحت سيادة القانون
القانون يكون قانون مدنى
فى الأحوال الشخصية يتم تطبيق أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية على المسلمين وأحكام تعاليم الإنجيل على المسيحيين واحكام تعاليم التوارة على اليهود*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 أغسطس 2013)

oesi no قال:


> منورين يا جدعان
> مين مع العلمانيه ومين ضدها علشان نعرف مين معانا ومين علينا  علشان ننحاز لأحبائنا
> ما هى مصر كدة


*يعنى انت معانا والا مع التانيين ؟*​



> بعد ما تعبت وقريت صفحتين بحالهم
> احب اقولكم
> مفيش فايدة


*ع البركة ...طول عمرك مُحبط 
:new6::new6::new6::new6:
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 أغسطس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الدولة العلمانية هى فى مفهومنا الدولة الليبرالية ..... أى دولة لا يحكمها رجال الدين ولا الجيش ......
> الليبرالية هو الحكم تحت سيادة القانون
> القانون يكون قانون مدنى
> فى الأحوال الشخصية يتم تطبيق أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية على المسلمين وأحكام تعاليم الإنجيل على المسيحيين واحكام تعاليم التوارة على اليهود*


*هو دة اللى موجود حالياً ...فما هو الجديد سوى إقصاء رجل ممكن يكون حاكم جيد 
لمجرد أنه أرتدى البدلة العسكرية ذات يوم ؟
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 أغسطس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هو دة اللى موجود حالياً ...فما هو الجديد سوى إقصاء رجل ممكن يكون حاكم جيد
> لمجرد أنه أرتدى البدلة العسكرية ذات يوم ؟
> *​



*ماذا تقصد بكلمة "حاليا" ...... ؟؟؟؟ 

دستور 2012 يخالف ما قلته .....

*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 أغسطس 2013)

nermo nano قال:


> انا اقصد بالكتاب  الدين القران او الانجيل


*يعنى افهم من كدة أن قوانين الأحوال الشخصية كما هى
والمطلوب نشيل عبارة ( الأسلام دين الدولة ) ؟
أنا فهمت صح ؟
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 أغسطس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ماذا تقصد بكلمة "حاليا" ...... ؟؟؟؟
> 
> دستور 2012 يخالف ما قلته .....
> 
> *


*دستور 2012 بيقول أحتكام كلٌ الى شريعته 
المادة الرابعة واضحة 
*​


----------



## aymonded (5 أغسطس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هو دة اللى موجود حالياً ...فما هو الجديد سوى إقصاء رجل ممكن يكون حاكم جيد
> لمجرد أنه أرتدى البدلة العسكرية ذات يوم ؟
> *​



أنا إلى الآن مش فاهم ايه المشكلة برضو لو واحد ارتدى الزي العسكري وبقى رئيس الدولة، المهم يوضع قانون واضح لكي لا يكون مستبد، لكن هو مين واشتغل اليه وكان مسئول فين مش مشكلة، المهم أمين على البلد فعلاً... كان شغال سفير والا محامي والا قاضي والا عسكري ايه المشكلة يعني ....
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 أغسطس 2013)

*ملحوظة مهمة 
أنا لست ضد الدولة العلمانية ...بالعكس
أنا فقط باقول أنه صعب تطبيقها ان لم يكن مستحيلاً
*​


----------



## grges monir (5 أغسطس 2013)

ببساطة كدة الكنيسة لا تحكر على احد فى طريقتة فى الحياة
لكن الكنيسة لها قوانين تحتكم اليها برضة
ومن ينتمى اليها لابد ان يوافق على هذة الشروط
مثال اذا تزوج شخص خارج الاطار الكنسى
الكنيسة ليست لها اى سلطة علية ومن حقة ان يفعل مايشاء
لكن فى المقابل هو اصبح خارج هذة الكنيسة لانة لم يلتزم بدستورها
بالظبط زيى المنتدى كدة
فية شروط تسجيل هنا
وافقت عليها اهلا وسهلا مش وافقت خلاص انت حر بس  مش تيجى تقولى انا عضو فية رغم اعتراضك علية


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 أغسطس 2013)

aymonded قال:


> أنا إلى الآن مش فاهم ايه المشكلة برضو لو واحد ارتدى الزي العسكري وبقى رئيس الدولة، المهم يوضع قانون واضح
> ​


*يا باشا المشكلة اللى احنا واقعين فيها الآن 
أن الأحزاب الأسلامية تتهم العلمانية بالكُفر وانها عايزة تلغى الأسلام 
بيتلعب على الوتر دة خصوصا فى الأحوال التى تمس الأسرة 
زواج - طلاق - ميراث - تبنى ...ألخ ألخ 
اللى بيدافع عن العلمانية بقى مش قادر يوصل مفهومها للناس
فى الوقت اللى نجح فيه المشايخ بضربها فى مقتل
من هنا المشكلة 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 أغسطس 2013)

grges monir قال:


> ببساطة كدة الكنيسة لا تحكر على احد فى طريقتة فى الحياة
> لكن الكنيسة لها قوانين تحتكم اليها برضة
> ومن ينتمى اليها لابد ان يوافق على هذة الشروط
> مثال اذا تزوج شخص خارج الاطار الكنسى
> ...


*تمام يا جرجس انا فاهم دى كويس أوى
المشكلة هى لو أتحط قانون مدنى للزواج
وطرف قرر الخروج عن تعاليم الكنيسة فى حين ان الطرف الثانى متمسك بها
هنا القانون هيكون فى صف مين ؟؟
صف الكنيسة ؟؟ والا هو قانون مستقل بذاته يخضع له أى مواطن ؟
*​


----------



## aymonded (5 أغسطس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ملحوظة مهمة
> أنا لست ضد الدولة العلمانية ...بالعكس
> أنا فقط باقول أنه صعب تطبيقها ان لم يكن مستحيلاً
> *​



وأنا معاك ومتفق في هذا الكلام جداً، لأن فعلاً صعب صعب صعب ... ان يتحقق على أرض الواقع، ومش المسئولين اللي هايرفضوا أولاً، الشعب نفسه هايقوم بثورة عليهم لو فكروا في كده، إش حال أن كتير من المسيحيين بيرفضوا ان يكون فيه حاجة اسمها زواج مدني مع أنهم أول ناس زهقانين من زوجاتهم وممكن يكونوا مش بيدخلوا كنيسة، فالشعب بطبعه متعصب للدين، واعتقد اننا تكلمنا باستفاضة عن هذا الموضوع، فعلمانية ايه اللي هاتتطبق والحال كما هو الحل في وجدان الناس، لأن نظرياً الكلام سهل ويتكتب فيه قصائد، لكن عملياً كأنك داخل في وطيس معركة شديدة الوطأة، لن تجني منها سوى صدى قعقعة السيوف....
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 أغسطس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *دستور 2012 بيقول أحتكام كلٌ الى شريعته
> المادة الرابعة واضحة
> *​



*والمادة 2 والمادة 219 ..... والمادة الخاصة بحماية الاسرة ....... قالوا ايه ...؟؟؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 أغسطس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *تمام يا جرجس انا فاهم دى كويس أوى
> المشكلة هى لو أتحط قانون مدنى للزواج
> وطرف قرر الخروج عن تعاليم الكنيسة فى حين ان الطرف الثانى متمسك بها
> هنا القانون هيكون فى صف مين ؟؟
> ...



*قصدك انه اراد الطلاق مدنيا .....؟؟؟

اوك .... يتطلق على أن ينص القانون على حقوق مادية للزوجة لو كان الزوج هو من طلب الطلاق .....
وهذا يخص المسيحيين فقط ..... أما فى الإسلام فيتم تطبيق الشريعة الإسلامية
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 أغسطس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *والمادة 2 والمادة 219 ..... والمادة الخاصة بحماية الاسرة ....... قالوا ايه ...؟؟؟*


 *[FONT=&quot]أنا آسف أقصد المادة التالتة مش الرابعة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]المادة (3)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مبادئ شرائع المصريين من المسيحيين واليهود المصدر الرئيسى للتشريعات المنظمة لآحوالهم الشخصية وشئونهم الدينية وأختيار قيادتهم الروحية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]المادة الثانية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الإسلام دين الدولة، واللغة العربية لغتها الرسمية، ومبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]المصدر الرئيسى[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] للتشريع.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]المادة 219 خاصة بتفسيرات للمسلمين 
[/FONT]*​​*ماهو المطلوب ؟*
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 أغسطس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *قصدك انه اراد الطلاق مدنيا .....؟؟؟
> اوك .... يتطلق على أن ينص القانون على حقوق مادية للزوجة لو كان الزوج هو من طلب الطلاق .....
> وهذا يخص المسيحيين فقط ..... أما فى الإسلام فيتم تطبيق الشريعة الإسلامية
> *


*تمام يا أستاذى حضرتك جبت المفيد كعادتك دائماً 
يبقى هنا أنا عندى قانونين 
قانون للمسيحى الخارج عن تعاليم كنيسته
وقانون للمسلم 
صح ؟
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 أغسطس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *تمام يا أستاذى حضرتك جبت المفيد كعادتك دائماً
> يبقى هنا أنا عندى قانونين
> قانون للمسيحى الخارج عن تعاليم كنيسته
> وقانون للمسلم
> ...



*صح .......*


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 أغسطس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أنا آسف أقصد المادة التالتة مش الرابعة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]المادة (3)*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]مبادئ شرائع المصريين من المسيحيين واليهود المصدر الرئيسى للتشريعات المنظمة لآحوالهم الشخصية وشئونهم الدينية وأختيار قيادتهم الروحية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]المادة الثانية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الإسلام دين الدولة، واللغة العربية لغتها الرسمية، ومبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]المصدر الرئيسى[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] للتشريع.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> ...



*بهاتين المادتين يتم اصدار قوانين تتوافق مع هوى المفسر للشريعة ..... فإن كان بن لادن هو الحاكم ..... فسيشرع قانون يتماشى مع النص القرآنى "اقتلوا المشركين حيثما وجدتموهم ........" وإن كان الشيخ الطيب هو الحاكم فلن يشرعها ... لأنه سيقول إن النص مرتبط باسباب التزيل .... فلا يجوز تطبيقها الآن ....... وهكذا تتوه القوانين حسب الهوى .....
هذه نصوص إرهابية بحاجة لأعادة صياغة لنزع فتيل الإرهاب منها*[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 أغسطس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *صح .......*


*يبقى فى الحالة دى يا أستاذى فرقت بين المواطنين 
مسيحى أعطيته الحق فى الخروج عن تعاليم دينه
ومسلم ألزمته بدينه ...ينفع أعكس الوضع ؟
يعنى أقول المسيحى يتقيد بتعاليم الدين والمسلم لأ ؟
أو ينفع أقول ان كل واحد من حقه يتجوز أربعة ( حتى لو مسيحى ) ؟
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 أغسطس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> هذه نصوص إرهابية بحاجة لأعادة صياغة لنزع فتيل الإرهاب منها*


*أكيد عندك حق ...والمادة 219 وضعت فى الأصل لمداعبة أحلام الأحزاب الأسلامية وضمان ولائهم
والأزهر لم يستطع المعارضة لأنها تتحدث عن فقه معروف ومحاربة التشيع فى مصر
واللى حصل ( نتيجة لهذه المادة ) هو قتل أربعة من الشيعة فى مصر
وأكيد المُشرع الحالى واضعها نصب عينيه 

*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 أغسطس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يبقى فى الحالة دى يا أستاذى فرقت بين المواطنين
> مسيحى أعطيته الحق فى الخروج عن تعاليم دينه
> ومسلم ألزمته بدينه ...ينفع أعكس الوضع ؟
> يعنى أقول المسيحى يتقيد بتعاليم الدين والمسلم لأ ؟
> ...



*لم افرق ...... المسلم اللى عايز يخالف شريعته عليه أن يترك الإسلام .... لأنه لن يكون مسلم فى هذه الحالة
لأن هذا سيكون وضع المسيحى الذى سيلجأ للطلاق المدنى ويتزوج مدنيا .... لأنه سيكون محروما كنسيا ..... أى غير مسيحى فى نظر الكنيسة حتى لو ظلت هويته المسيحية*
موضوع الطلاق فى المسيحية لا تستطيع أن تقارنة بالزواج باربعة .....


----------



## grges monir (5 أغسطس 2013)

> *وطرف قرر الخروج عن تعاليم الكنيسة فى حين ان الطرف الثانى متمسك بها*


فية هذة الحالة  عبود لا يوجد اتفاق 
اصلة فى الموضوع دة مينفعش منطقة رمادية يا الاتنين جوة يالاتنين برة
يعنى حاليا عبود
مينفعش اتنين يتجوزوا جواز مدنى بدون الكنيسة ؟؟؟؟
لو نفع يبقى وضعهم الكنسى اية
الكنيسة سلطة روحية ترى ان هذة حالة تستوجب العقاب الروحى 
والعقاب الروحى هو عزل هذا العضو منها
بلظبط زيى محد بيخالف شىء معين بيحصلة حرمان انة  يتناول فترة معينة
هذا معناة عقاب روحى قاسى لة فمابالك بالبتر كليا من الكنيسة
الانفصال عن الكنيسة ليس فية سلطة مدنية انما هى انفصال عن ابوة روحية


----------



## grges monir (5 أغسطس 2013)

يعنىمن الاخر كدة يا عوبد
الكنيسة بتقولك انت حر تماما فيما تفعلة
بس متجيش تخالف تعاليمى المقدسة وتقوللى انا عضو فيها بموجب القانون ههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 أغسطس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *موضوع الطلاق فى المسيحية لا تستطيع أن تقارنة بالزواج باربعة *.....


*ليست فى موضع مقارنة على الأطلاق ...بل بالعكس 
المادة الثانية تحدد هوية أسلامية للدولة ...وفى نفس الوقت غير المُسلم لا يقع تحت طائلة قانون الأحوال الشخصية الأسلامية
إذن نحن دولة ( علمانية ) فعلاً ...فقط وضعت خط تحت الدين
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 أغسطس 2013)

grges monir قال:


> *مينفعش *اتنين يتجوزوا جواز مدنى *بدون الكنيسة *؟؟؟؟
> *هذا معناة *عقاب روحى قاسى لة فمابالك *بالبتر كليا من الكنيسة*
> الانفصال عن الكنيسة ليس فية سلطة مدنية انما هى انفصال عن ابوة روحية


*شكراً ....وهذا يعنى عدم صلاح العلمانية لنا *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 أغسطس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ليست فى موضع مقارنة على الأطلاق ...بل بالعكس
> المادة الثانية تحدد هوية أسلامية للدولة ...وفى نفس الوقت غير المُسلم لا يقع تحت طائلة قانون الأحوال الشخصية الأسلامية
> إذن نحن دولة ( علمانية ) فعلاً ...فقط وضعت خط تحت الدين
> *​



*مفيش نص يحدد مدى ما يمكن تشريعه من قوانين ..... النص يقبل اى قوانين طالما أن الشريعة تحميها ......*


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 أغسطس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *شكراً ....وهذا يعنى عدم صلاح العلمانية لنا *​



*لا ...... من يريد الخروج عن تعاليم الإنجيل فاليخرج ...... لكن لن يكون مقبول كنسيا .....
الكنيسة منظومة روحية ولا تلزم أحد باتباعها ..... ولا احد بمقدوره إلزامها بقبول ما يخالف تعاليم الرب يسوع

المهم ..... أنت عايز توصل لأيه ......؟؟؟؟ *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 أغسطس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> المهم ..... أنت عايز توصل لأيه ......؟؟؟؟ *


*عايز أوصل انى مع الدولة العلمانية
ولكنها فى الحقيقة لا تصلح لهذا الشعب 
وهو أساس نقاشى من البداية مع مينا 
*​


----------



## محمد 1 (5 أغسطس 2013)

لنقل انكم تودون رؤية مصر دولة علمانية ماذنب الاطفال والنساء ما ذنب من يريدحقه ان يقتل. جاءكم رئيس يريد مصلحتكم وهو شيء يهم كلا من الديانتين النصرانية والاسلامية لما تقتلون بعضكم بعضا يا من تقولون على انفسكم انا نصارى يا مسلمين لما اصبحت ارض مصر هي ارض رعب للاطفال؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 أغسطس 2013)

محمد 1 قال:


> لنقل انكم تودون رؤية مصر دولة علمانية ماذنب الاطفال والنساء ما ذنب من يريدحقه ان يقتل. جاءكم رئيس يريد مصلحتكم وهو شيء يهم كلا من الديانتين النصرانية والاسلامية لما تقتلون بعضكم بعضا يا من تقولون على انفسكم انا نصارى يا مسلمين لما اصبحت ارض مصر هي ارض رعب للاطفال؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



*هو فيه ديانه اسمها النصرانية ؟؟؟؟؟

مفيش نصارى فى مصر ..... 



حضرتك مغربى ......... فلماذا تدس أنفك فى شئون مصر ....؟؟؟

*


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 أغسطس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *عايز أوصل انى مع الدولة العلمانية
> ولكنها فى الحقيقة لا تصلح لهذا الشعب
> وهو أساس نقاشى من البداية مع مينا
> *​



*بالطبع لابد من تأهيل الشعب أولا ...... أيا كان نوع حكم مصر

فالفساد للركب

والتدين مظهرى ...... بلا أى قيمة

مصر بحاجة لقانون صارم يتم تطبيقه بكل حزم ...... مهما كان الثمن ..... *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 أغسطس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أنا آسف أقصد المادة التالتة مش الرابعة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]المادة (3)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مبادئ شرائع المصريين من المسيحيين واليهود المصدر الرئيسى للتشريعات المنظمة لآحوالهم الشخصية وشئونهم الدينية وأختيار قيادتهم الروحية [/FONT]*​




*النقطة ديه أنا مش مقتنعة بيها 

ديه كارثة لوحدها

مال الدولة و مال شرائعنا فى الأحوال الشخصية من زواج و طلاق ؟؟؟

و هل يا ترى الكنيسة هتعمل شرائع للوراثة و لا هتسيبها : حظ الذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين ؟؟؟؟
*


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]المادة الثانية [/FONT]*​
> *[FONT=&quot]الإسلام دين الدولة، واللغة العربية لغتها الرسمية، ومبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]المصدر الرئيسى[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] للتشريع.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> ...


*
بس إنت عارف إن التشريع دا لا يخص الأحوال الشخصية فقط 

إنما يخص كله 

طب هأسألك سؤال تقدر تقول علنا للناس و بصوت عالى كدة إنك تركت الاسلام ؟؟؟؟

تقدر تقولها ؟؟؟

إيه إحساسك إنك تحلل سفك دمك بنفسك ؟؟؟

أنهو قانون هيحكمك ؟؟؟
__________________________________________
بلاش ديه 

طيب مش دم المسلم على المسلم حرام ؟؟؟

يبقى دم غير المسلم على المسلم حلال _____________ مش كدة ؟؟

شريعة إيه ديه اللى تحكمنا ؟؟؟

شريعة أصلا تعتمد على التفرقة 

شريعة تعتمد على مبدأ أنتم الأعلون 

مش كدة و لا إيه رأيك ؟
__________________________________________________________

لازم يكون القانون واحد على الكل لاااااااااااااااااااااازم

غصب عن الجميع 

قانون يعتمد على المساواة 

قانون لا يسأل عن ديانتك أو إيمانك 
___________________________________________________

أتذكر يوم كتابة شهادة ميلاد إبنى 

قولت أقراها لاحسن يكون حد غلط فى حرف و لا نقطة كدة

بصيت فى خانة الديانة لاقيت الولة مسيحى 

الولة لسة لحمة حمراء ___ فجأة بأة مسيحى

إزاى __ فهم الفداء ؟؟ __ فهم الثالوث ؟؟؟  __ طب إتعمد حتى ؟؟؟

طب بيعرف يرشم الصليب ؟؟؟

قعدت أقوله : قول ياولة بسم الصليب 

يرد و يقول : واااااااااااااااااااااااء

أومال مسيحى إزاى _____________ ديه مهزلة فى حد ذاتها 

:smile02

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




*


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 أغسطس 2013)

[


+إيرينى+ قال:


> أتذكر يوم كتابة شهادة ميلاد إبنى
> 
> قولت أقراها لاحسن يكون حد غلط فى حرف و لا نقطة كدة
> 
> ...


COLOR="Navy"]
*هل مطلوب ان نكتب انه لا دينى ...... واضح ان الصوم اثر عليكى*:close_tem[/COLOR]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 أغسطس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هل مطلوب ان نكتب انه لا دينى ...... واضح ان الصوم اثر عليكى*:close_tem


*
مطلوب إن ما يبقاش فيه خانة للديانة من الأصل

ماحدش ليه دعوة

و بعدين صوم إيه ؟؟؟

دا أنا لسة واكلة بطة بالفريك هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه *


----------



## grges monir (5 أغسطس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *شكراً ....وهذا يعنى عدم صلاح العلمانية لنا *​


لا ياعوبد انت فهمت جملتى خطأ
هى كانت جملة استفهامية
هل حاليا لا يوجد زواج مدنى للمسيحين
طبعا فية ودة قصدى مش كلمة مينفعش يحصل كدة 
وصلت


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (5 أغسطس 2013)

انا هشارك معاكم ف الموضوع و المناقشة الرائعة دي 
بحلقة من مفكري الرائع 
اسلام بحيري 

الحلقة بعنوان العلمانية هي اقل من نص ساعة بس بجد بتكشف حاجات كتييير
عن معنى العلمانية و ممكن تتنفذ ف مصر او لا 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-bhT2c4IRU


----------



## Alexander.t (6 أغسطس 2013)

العلمانيه تصلح لمصر بالطبع !
فالدول المتقدمه اغلبها علمانيه !
عندما ثارت اوربا ع الدوله الدينيه الفاشيه
طبقو العلمانيه ويقينى الان انهم كانو يقولون العلمانيه لا تصلح لبلادنا !


----------



## Alexander.t (6 أغسطس 2013)

عبود لو اردت افتح موضوع خاص بينى وبينك للمناقشه حول العلمانيه !


----------



## aymonded (6 أغسطس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يا باشا المشكلة اللى احنا واقعين فيها الآن
> أن الأحزاب الأسلامية تتهم العلمانية بالكُفر وانها عايزة تلغى الأسلام
> بيتلعب على الوتر دة خصوصا فى الأحوال التى تمس الأسرة
> زواج - طلاق - ميراث - تبنى ...ألخ ألخ
> ...




أيوة انا عارف ده كويس، وصدقني مش الشيوخ بس اللي فلحوا في ده ......... ما عولينا
​


----------



## Desert Rose (18 أغسطس 2013)

متهيألى موضوع العلمانية ده واخد اكبر من حجمه , بس هو لو اتشرح صح للناس معتقدش هيكون فيه مشكلة , والمصريين هيلاقوها مناسبة ليهم عادى 
العلمانية هى ان الدولة ملهاش ديانة معينة , وديه بتبان مثلا فى البطاقة اللى بتطلعها الدولة ميبقاش فيها خانة ديانة ولا حتى شهادة الميلاد 
يعنى الدولة مش بتتدخل فى عقيدة اى شخص مهما كانت 
يعنى الشخص ده عايز يبقى مسلم يبقى , عايز يبنى جامع يبنى عايز يصلى يصلى عايز يصوم رمضان يصوم واحدة عايزة تتحجب تتحجب 
والمسيحى نفس الحكاية , طالما الشخص مش بيأذى اللى حواليه خلاص الدولة ملهاش دعوة بعد كده انشاالله يمشى على ايديه 
يعنى بأختصار الدولة بتتعامل مع الشخص على انه مواطن وبس 
الديانة متسألش عنها 
ايه المشكلة فى كده ؟ ايه اللى هيضايقنى من العلمانية اذا كانت بتسمحلى امارس دينى زى ما انا عايز 
ممكن اتضايق لو كانت العلمانية زى الشيوعية الروسية والصينية اللى كانت بتمنع اى مظاهر عبادة مسيحية 
هنا الدولة بقت بتتدخل فى عبادات وعقائد المواطنين , وعايزة تقضى على ايمانهم هنا المشكلة 
لكن لو الدولة سايبانى براحتى , وسايبة غيره براحته طالما مش بنأذى بعض , ايه بقا مشكلتى انا ؟
الا بقا لو كنت انا متضايق من ان غيرى بيعبد حاجة مختلفة عنى براحته زى ما انا بعمل , تبقا هنا بقا ديه مشكلة نفسية عندى انا ولازم اتعالج منها مش مشكلة الدولة


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 أغسطس 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]:flowers: حمد لله ع السلامة يا دوك :flowers:
*​​ *[FONT=&quot]دولة لا تتدخل فى العقائد ....أوكية معاكى قلباً وقالباً*​​ *[FONT=&quot]دولة تتعامل مع " مواطن" .... ياريت مبدأ المواطنة سليم مليون فى المائة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]خانة الديانة فى البطاقة ضرورية جداً .....لية ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أحنا من الشعوب ( المُتعبدة ) يعنى الدين عندنا له أولوية عظمى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( مسيحى ومسلم على حد السواء ) ينفع مسلم يروح يتزوج من مسيحية أو العكس ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]خانة الدين [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]فى البطاقة هامة للأمور الأُسريّة من زواج وطلاق وميراث[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والأديان ( مسيحية – أسلام ) أنما تعنى بالأسرة فى المقام الأول 
[/FONT]*​ 


Desert Rose قال:


> ممكن اتضايق لو كانت العلمانية زى الشيوعية الروسية والصينية .....


 *[FONT=&quot]هنا ياروز مربط الفرس ....مش قادرين يشرحوا لنا أى علمانية يقصدون ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومش قادرين يناقشوها أو يفندوا الحُجة بالحُجة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا شرحت أى أسلام هو مقصود فى الدستور والقوانين بالأيجاز ( قدمت مبرراتى الكافية ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولو عايزين تفاصيل أديهم تفاصيل لحد مايشبعوا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]راجعى هنا – و ... هنا 
[/FONT]*




*[FONT=&quot]دة معناه أن ( المسلم ) قادر على توصيل رسالته ( حتى ولو كانت مشوهة أو مُجمّلة ) مالناش دعوة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المهم هو ناجح بأمتياز فى توصيل الرسالة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]العلمانى مش عارف [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]....بس كدة 
[/FONT]*​​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Desert Rose (18 أغسطس 2013)

> :flowers: حمد لله ع السلامة يا دوك :flowers:



الله يسلمك ​

> *[FONT="]خانة الديانة فى البطاقة ضرورية جداً .....لية ؟[/FONT][/B][/CENTER]
> [/CENTER]
> [CENTER][CENTER][B][FONT="]أحنا من الشعوب ( المُتعبدة ) يعنى الدين عندنا له أولوية عظمى*​​ *[FONT="]( مسيحى ومسلم على حد السواء ) ينفع مسلم يروح يتزوج من مسيحية أو العكس ؟[/FONT][/B][/CENTER]
> [/CENTER]
> ...




> ​[/FONT][/FONT]​




> ​





ماشى , مش هتكلم فى نقطة خانة الديانة ديه كتير , بس هو ممكن مثلا يتعمل قانون زواج مدنى , طبعا الى جانب الزواج العادى الدينى سواء اسلامى او مسيحى , وكل واحد بقا حر يتجوز بالطريقة اللى تريحه ونريح دماغنا من المشاكل والخناقات , نفس الحكاية الميراث 
اللى عايز يوزع الميراث حسب الشرائع بتاعته هو حر يعمل كده واللى عايز يكتب وصية ويوزع الميراث بطريقته بردو هو حر يعمل كده , يعنى تبقا متروكة لاختيار الشخص 
انما خانة الديانة ديه فى رأيى هى اول اسباب التمييز بين المواطنين

​*[FONT=&quot] *​​[/FONT] 


> *[FONT="]هنا ياروز مربط الفرس ....مش قادرين يشرحوا لنا أى علمانية يقصدون ؟[/FONT][/B][/CENTER]
> [/CENTER]
> [CENTER][CENTER][B][FONT="]ومش قادرين يناقشوها أو يفندوا الحُجة بالحُجة *​​ *[FONT="]أنا شرحت أى أسلام هو مقصود فى الدستور والقوانين بالأيجاز ( قدمت مبرراتى الكافية ) [/FONT][/B][/CENTER]
> [/CENTER]
> ...





> *[FONT="]دة معناه أن ( المسلم ) قادر على توصيل رسالته ( حتى ولو كانت مشوهة أو مُجمّلة ) مالناش دعوة [/FONT][/B][/CENTER]
> [/CENTER]
> [CENTER][CENTER][B][FONT="]المهم هو ناجح بأمتياز فى توصيل الرسالة *​





> ​ *[FONT="]العلمانى مش عارف [/FONT][/COLOR][/B][B][FONT="]....بس كدة
> [/FONT]*​
> ​
> ​
> ...




انا متفقة معاك فى النقطة ديه , فعلا فيه فجوة كبيرة بين المثقفين او اللى بيسموهم النخبة وبين الناس العادية 
الناس المثقفة ديه بتطلع تقول كلام هلامى كبير ومصطلحات كبيرة وغريبة على اغلب الناس البسيطة وطبعا مش بيكلفو نفسهم انهم ينزلو للناس شوية ويشرحولهم هما بيقولو ايه ,
اما طبعا الخطاب الدينى فهو الاقرب للناس البسيطة وخصوصا المصريين لان المصرين اكتر شعب متدين سواء مسلم او مسيحى او حتى من قبل ده من ايام الفراعنة 
فالخطاب الدينى اسهل فى الوصول الى عقله وقلبه 

علشان كده قولت فى الاول لو العلمانية اتشرحت للناس صح وفهموها مش هيلاقو فيها اى مشكلة بالنسبالهم 
هو للاسف مفيش قوى سياسية حقيقية فى ارض الواقع 
يعنى حد يكون قائد وعنده فكر وقادر يوصل لكل الناس ويقنعهم بحلمه او مشروعه للدولة الحديثة 

[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 أغسطس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ​​​​​​​​
> اللى عايز يوزع الميراث حسب الشرائع بتاعته هو حر يعمل كده واللى عايز يكتب وصية ويوزع الميراث بطريقته بردو هو حر يعمل كده , يعنى تبقا متروكة لاختيار الشخص
> ​*[FONT=&quot] *​​
> 
> [/FONT]



*ديه هيبقى فيها دم *


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (19 أغسطس 2013)

ليه حيبقى فيها دم يا ايريني؟


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (19 أغسطس 2013)

وانا عايزه اسال سؤال
كلنا نعرف اكيد ان العلمانيه نوعان
النوع الاول علمانيه تفصل دين عن دوله لكن تسمح باظهار بعض شرائع دينيه او بالاحرى بعض العبادات ومثلها علمانية بريطانيا مثلا
وعلمانيه ضد الدين بالمطلق وما تسمح لك باظهار اي حاجه تدل على دينك ك علمانية تونس سابقا قبل الثوره

محدش من العلمانيين العرب يقول لنا اي علمانيه تعجبهم مفترضين ان الشعوب جاهله..


----------



## Desert Rose (19 أغسطس 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ديه هيبقى فيها دم *



ما هو طول ما الجهل موجود هيبقى فيه دم فى كل حاجة مش فى ديه بس 
وبعدين انا مش بقول يتلغى التشريع بتاع الميراث , لا يبقا موجود عادى وتبقا طريقة التوريث متروكة لاختيار الشخص , عايز حسب الشريعة ماشى مفيش مشكلة 
عايز يكتب وصية ويبقا توزيع الميراث بطريقة تانية ماشى بردو مفيش مشاكل


----------



## Desert Rose (19 أغسطس 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> وانا عايزه اسال سؤال
> كلنا نعرف اكيد ان العلمانيه نوعان
> النوع الاول علمانيه تفصل دين عن دوله لكن تسمح باظهار بعض شرائع دينيه او بالاحرى بعض العبادات ومثلها علمانية بريطانيا مثلا
> وعلمانيه ضد الدين بالمطلق وما تسمح لك باظهار اي حاجه تدل على دينك ك علمانية تونس سابقا قبل الثوره
> ...



العلمانية الصحيحة , تسمح بأظهار الشعائر الدينية لاى دين , طالما انه مش بيأذى اى حد تانى او بيجبر اى حد تانى او بيعطل مصالح حد 
يعنى حتى  اظهار الشعائر بيكون فى حدود احترام حرية الاخرين كمان وعدم التعدى عليهم بأى شكل 
مثلا , من حقك انك توقفى فى الشارع وتدعى الناس لدينك , بطريقة مؤدبة وحضارية توزعى عليهم كتب , منشورات توصلى بيها الرسالة اللى انتى عايزة توصليها وده بيحصل فعلا فى الدول الغربية والمسيحيين نفسهم بيعملوه 
لكن مش من حقك تيجى فى منطقة سكنية وتمسكى ميكريفون وتدعى الناس لدينك فى ميكروفون وتجبريهم انهم يسمعو انتى بتقولى ايه وتقولى اصل ديه حرية اظهار المعرفش ايه 
ولما حد يقولك عيب اللى بتعمليه , تقولى الله امال فين الحرية ؟ وفين المعرفش ايه ؟ وفين حرية الاعتقاد ؟ هى ديه بقا العلمانية ؟ عايزنا نسيب دينا ؟ يا ستى حد قالك تكفرى ولا تسيبى دينك ولا تغيره ؟ 
بس ده مش معناه انك تجبرى اللى حواليكى عليه , بس.

وطبعا زى ماقولت انا فوق الدولة ملهاش دعوووووة نهائى بديانتى , يعنى لا تتكتب فى البطاقة ولا حتى شهادة الميلاد , ولا تسألنى الدولة فى اى ظرف او موقف  او فى اى مكان حكومى تابع للدولة عن ديانتى او عقيدتى


----------



## aymonded (19 أغسطس 2013)

أنا عاوز اقول حاجة صغنونة، المشكلة كلها في تعريف مصطلح العلمانية بدقة لكي نفهم كلنا أيه المقصود بيها بالظبط وايه الملطلوب عمله منا ومن الدولة، وكيف تُتطبق عملياً حسب ما يتناسب مع الشعوب العربية، أو لو كنا بنتكلم على مصر، فايه هي العلمانية المقصودة والمناسب انه يتطبق فيها بدون بلبلة أو مشاكل !!!

وفكرة أن يتعمل قانون علماني وكل واحد حر يتبع قانون الدين المنتمي إليه بصراحة فكرة فاشلة لأن هايبقى فيها لخبطة، لأن لو واحد رجع لدينة وواحد افتى له في الميراث مثلاً أو المشاكل الأسرية، فلو شعر انه اتظلم فازاي هايلجأ للمحاكم وهي ماشية بقانون تاني خالص، ولو قلنا يبقى هناك قانون خاص بشريعته يبقى عملنا ايه برضو لأن هو ده الموجود حالياً، أن كل واحد يحتكم لشريعته، يبقى العلمانية مش ليها لزوم لو هي كده، لأن ده موجود فعلاً !!!!! واعتقد أن هو ده الكلام اللي عبود بيقوله من الصبح ....​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (19 أغسطس 2013)

قبل ما ارد على تعليق ممكن اسالك يا روز بتكلميني بالحديه دي ليه؟ هو انا لسه قلت حاجه!؟


----------



## Desert Rose (19 أغسطس 2013)

لا العلمانية مش موجودة يا استاذ ايمن فى مصر , مع احترامى لحضرتك واستاذ عبود , طول ما فيه خانة ديانة فى شهادة ميلاد وبطاقة تبقا ديه دولة دينية , طبعا ديه واحدة من مظاهر الدولة الدينية مش كلها 

لما قولت التشريع بتاع الميراث يفضل موجود , مكانش قصدى انه يبقا تشريع او قانون من الدولة , لا الدولة يكون ليها قانون ميراث خاص بيها مدنى عادى 
انما قصدى ان انا لو حبيت اوزع الميراث على حسب شريعتى , انا حر , الدولة متجيش تقولى لا مينفعش توزع الميراث بالشريعة ديه لازم بقانون الدولة 
زى بردو مينفعش تيجى تقولى لا متوزعش الميراث بالطريقة ديه لازم توزعه حسب الشريعة 
لو انا قررت اوزعه حسب قانون الدولة المدنى الى ينفع لكل الناس يبقا ماشى 
لو انا قررت اوزعه بطريقة مختلفة او على حسب شريعتى يبقا ماشى بردو 

انا بصراحة مش عارفه ايه حكاية تنفع لمصر ديه ؟ هو احنا المفروض نعمل دولة حديثة على مقاس الناس ؟ اذا كنا احنا بنشتكى ان نسبة الجهل والامية فى مصر عالية جدا . يبقا لما اجى اعمل دولة حديثة اعمل دولة على مقاسهم , يعنى المفروض انزل لتحت معاهم ولا اطلع بيهم ؟ 

يعنى مثال , هل ينفع اسأل هل اجهزة الكمبيوتر تصلح لمجتمع مدارس صعيد مصر ولا ديه حاجة لا تصلح لطبيعة المجتمع الصعيدى ؟
ايه السؤال ده مش فاهماه بصراحة ؟ هو انا مش مفروض انهض بالولاد دول فى صعيد مصر ؟ ما انا لو سألتهم الكمبيوتر مناسب ليكو هيقولو لا , انا المفروض اطلعهم معايا مش انزل بيهم 

طبعا الطلوع لازم يكون تدريجى , وميبقاش على مستوى القوانين بس , الموضوع محتاج اعادة تأهيل للناس وتثقيف وتغيير منظومة تعليم وقيم ومبادئ وادخال مواد القيم والاخلاق وحقوق الانسان فى مناهج كل المدارس كمواد اجبارية زى ما عملت اليابان مثلا 
وعلشان كده الشعب اليابانى دلوقتى من اكتر شعوب العالم ادبا واخلاقا فى التعامل , ده غير طبعا التقدم التكنولوجى والصناعى 

ده محصلش فى يوم وليلة , ولا حصل بتغيير شوية قوانين بس 
انما حصل بالتثقيف والتعليم التدريجى

وعلشان كده بردو قولت فى كلامى ان مجموعة النخبة او اللى بيسموهم مثقفين فى مصر مش على مستوى كويس لانهم قاعدين بيتكلمو كلام هلامى فى التلفزيون الناس مش فاهماه واعتقد هما نفسهم مش فاهمين هما بيقولو ايه ومش بيحاولو ينزلوا للناس , لارض الواقع يعلموهم 
انما طبعا الخطاب الدينى هو اللى متواجد طول الوقت فى الشارع 
علشان كده , لو فضل الوضع كده , ولا اى حاجة هتصلح لمصر وهنفضل بنلف فى نفس الدايرة


----------



## Desert Rose (19 أغسطس 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> قبل ما ارد على تعليق ممكن اسالك يا روز بتكلميني بالحديه دي ليه؟ هو انا لسه قلت حاجه!؟



يابت انتى حدية ايه . حداية لما تقرصك هههههههههه ولا حدية ولا حاجة بجد , انا بس بكتب بسرعة علشان كنت مستعجلة . لكن بجد مش قصدى اى حاجة , sorry بجد لو فهمتى انى بكلمك بعصبية 

:Love_Mailbox::Love_Mailbox: محبتى , يا عطر الخليج :Love_Mailbox:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 أغسطس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> وبعدين انا مش بقول يتلغى التشريع بتاع الميراث , لا يبقا موجود عادى وتبقا طريقة التوريث متروكة لاختيار الشخص , *عايز حسب الشريعة ماشى مفيش مشكلة *
> *عايز يكتب وصية* ويبقا توزيع الميراث بطريقة تانية ماشى بردو *مفيش مشاكل *


 *[FONT=&quot]يابنتى هما بيقسموا فراخ  عايز ( صدر وألا ورك ) ؟!!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]الوصية فى الشرع الأسلامى ليها أصول وقاعدة فقهية وتشريع وفى القانون أيضاً [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الشرع والقانون بيجبر (على ) الأداء وليس ( فى ) الأداء  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]القانون أصله حفظ حقوق الناس من العبث ...مش نفسك تاكل أية !![/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 أغسطس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> لا العلمانية مش موجودة يا استاذ ايمن فى مصر , مع احترامى لحضرتك واستاذ عبود , طول ما فيه خانة ديانة فى شهادة ميلاد وبطاقة تبقا ديه دولة دينية , طبعا ديه واحدة من مظاهر الدولة الدينية مش كلها


 *[FONT=&quot]يادكتورة شرحت لك سبب وجود خانة الدين فى البطاقة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]طيب سيبك أنا وأيمن رجالة بتهرتل وجاوبينى ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]هل يوافق المسيحى بزواج أبنته / أخته من رجل مسلم ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]العكس يا مسلم هل توافق على زواج أبنتك / أختك من رجل مسيحى ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نعم ؟؟ ...سمعونى بتقولوا أية أنتوا الأتنين !!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]يبقى دينك ومعتقدك الذى تتبعه لا يوافق على مثل هذه الزيجات ....[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الدولة بقى يا دكتورة (( بتحمى )) عقيدتك من حدوث مشكلات أجتماعية وعائلية قد تصل الى الأقتتال ..!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بوضع خانة ( الدين ) فى البطاقة حماااااااااااااااااايةً للمجتمع والأسرة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]الدولة كدة غلطانة ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] وألا بتطبق ما يعتقده الناس 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
[/FONT]*​ 
olling:olling:olling:olling:​
[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (19 أغسطس 2013)

أختي العزيزة روز، هو انا قلت مصر علمانيه خالص في كلامي كله !!! أنا قلت لو كنا بنتكلم على أن كل واحد يحتكم لشريعته مهو الدستور بيقول كده يبقى ايه الجديد اللي احنا عاوزينه... نلغي الدين من البطاقة طب وبعدين ايه اللي هايحصل، اصل لو الغاء الدين من البطاقة هايقتصر فقط على موضوع التعامل الناس مع بعضها او مع الحكومة يبقى مش فيها مشكلة !!!

عموماً انا قصدي كله ننزل على أرض الواقع ونشوف ما يتفق مع طبيعة شعب وليس ما نحن نريده أن يكون !!! ومش كان قصدي تتعمل حاجة تفصيل خالص، انا باتكلم على ما هو مناسب لطبيعة شعب ككل !!!!

العلمانية في الخارج تعطي مطلق الحرية في كل شيء، الزواج أي حد يتزوج من أي حد، ولو طبقنا هذا المبدأ في مصر ممكن يحصل، والدولة على حسب هذا القانون لن تتدخل في موضوع الزواج، لكن الأهل هل هايسمحوا أن تتزوج ابنتهم أو ابنهم من ديانة مخالفة أو من واحد بوزي مثلاً والا عابد بقر أو تماثيل خشب !!! ده ممكن يقتلوه أو يتبروا منه والناس نفسها مش ترضى تتعامل معاه !!! وهل ممكن المجتمع يقبل موضوع حقوق الشواذ ويقبل زواجهم من بعض رسمياً كما يحدث في أمريكا مثلاً !!! أو ممكن يسمح أن يعطي تصريح لبيوت الدعارة مثلاً !!! 

أختي انا كل كلامي أننا نكون عمليين ونعرف ايه العلمانية المقصود تكون فيها الدولة، وكل هذا يحتاج الأول توعية الناس وتربيتهم على فكرة الحرية، وكل شيء له مساوئ كما أن له مميزات.. ولو موضوع الميراث وغيرها الدولة لا تتدخل في ميرات المسيحيين لأن كل واحد بيحتكم في النهاية لشريعته، وحتى المحكمة لا تطلق مسيحي من مسيحي إلا بعد العودة لقانون الكنيسة نفسه... يعني في النهاية بلاش العقدة من كلمة إسلام خلينا ننظر للموضوع عملياً على أرض الواقع، وياريت فعلاً الكل يجاوب على سؤال الأخ العزيز عبود، هل ممكن أي حد فينا يقبل أن يزوج أخته والا اخوه من ديانة مختلفه أو حتى عابدي أوثان !!! هل ممكن ده يحصل !!! أو هل يقبل أن يتم زواج الشواذ من بعض في المجتمع ويبقى رسمي ويعيشوا بيننا ويكون جاري !!!
​


----------



## Desert Rose (19 أغسطس 2013)

طيب انا هرد رد واحد على كل المشاركات اللى اتقالت 
عبود , هات الفرخة كلها احنا لسه هنقسم ؟ :t33::t33:

اساتذتى الاستاذ ايمن والاستاذ عبود , بالنسبة لخانة الديانة انا قولت فى الاول مش عايزة اتكلم فيها كتير , لان ممكن تفضل موجودة بس الدولة والشعب يبقو على درجة من الوعى وميكونش فيه تمييز , خانة الديانة مش هى القضية الكبرى هنا 
القضية الكبرى هو الفكر نفسه والتوجه العام للدولة 
بالنسبة لسؤال الاستاذ عبود , هل انا ارضى ان اخويا او اختى يتجوز بوذية ولا هندوسية ولا اى ديانة تانية ؟ 
انا مش عارفه بردو ايه حكاية هل انا ارضى ديه ؟ طيب لو مش رضيت وهو/هى , اخويا او اختى راضى , انا هعمل ايه ؟ هقتله ولا هقتلها ؟ اكيد طبعا هبقا زعلانة ومقهورة لانه بيختار غلط , وطبعا هنصح وهوجه وهحاول انى اخليه يعيد نظر فى الموضوع لكن لو هو او هى مصمم او مصممة انا هعمل ايه ؟ هسيبه او هسيبها , مش هو انسان ناضج وبيعرف يقرر لنفسه ؟ اكتر من النصيحة والتوجية ايه اللى ممكن يتعمل ؟ العنف ؟ مش ممكن 
فحكاية ارضى ولا مرضاش ديه لا هتقدم ولا هتأخر لو هو او هى مصمم على اختياره 
وبعدين ايه دخل الدولة بردو فى الموضوع ؟ اتنين قرروا انهم يتجوزوا , من ديانتين مختلفتين , المفروض ان الدولة فيها قانون مدنى للزواج فى الحالات ديه , بس خلاص كل واحد ينام على الجنب اللى يريحه ويتحمل بقا 
فيه ناس واهالى هتهيج لما تعرف ان ابنها هيتجوز واحدة من ديانة مختلفة وممكن تقتله , اه ممكن يحصل ساعتها 
طيب ما ده بيحصل بردو دلوقتى ايه الفرق ؟ مش فيه حالات عنف وقتل بين عائلات مسلمة ومسيحية علشان قصص من النوع ده ؟ ديه بقت موضة , رغم ان خانة الديانة موجودة عادى 

وبعدين زى ما حضرتك قولت يا استاذ ايمن الموضوع محتاج تعليم وتثقيف , وتدريج فى القوانين والتوعية للناس 
بس مينفعش اقول هل ده ينفع لطبيعة الشعب ؟ هو ايه اللى ينفع لطبيعة الشعب ؟
طيب فى مصر فيه نسبة كبيرة جدا من الامية للاسف . هل ينفع ساعتها اقول هل ده ينفع لطبيعة الشعب ؟هو الشعب واعى كفاية علشان يقدر يعرف ده ينفعله ولا لا 
ينفع اسأل مريض الدوا ده ينفع لطبيعتك ولا لا ؟ الدوا لازم تاخده سواء ينفع لطبيعتك ولا مينفعش بس هتاخده بالتوعية والتدريج 

طيب بالنسبة لطبيعة الشعب , الشعب المصرى مش متدين بس , ده متعصب دينيا كمان , مش بتكلم على المسلمين بس على فكرة , المسيحين كمان فيهم نسبة تعصب دينى وان كان بالطبع شكلها وطريقتها تختلف 
هل ينفع ساعتها اقول هل ده ينفع لطبيعة الشعب ؟طيب ما طبيعة الشعب متعصب دينيا . يبقا اللى ينفعله بقا دولة دينية متعصبة وننسى العلمانية خالص 

يبقا من وجهة نظرى الحل انه يكون فيه مشروع وحلم لدولة علمانية تحترم الكل , ويبقا تدريجى لان الناس محتاجة لتوعية فى الاول , ويحصل التغيير تدريجى فى القوانين والثقافة وكل حاجة علشان ميحصلش صدمة للناس 
انما معملش قوانين من البداية تؤسس لدرولة دينية واقول معلش اصل ديه طبيعة الشعب 
ما اصلا طبيعة الشعب عايزين نغيرها من التعصب الدينى والتدين الشكلى 


ديه وجهة نظرى فى القضية المطروحة وعلى المتضرر اللجوء للقضاء :t33::t33::t33:


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (20 أغسطس 2013)

> العلمانية الصحيحة , تسمح بأظهار الشعائر الدينية لاى دين , طالما انه مش بيأذى اى حد تانى او بيجبر اى حد تانى او بيعطل مصالح حد



العلمانيه اللي ضد التدين والدين بالمطلق موجوده وهي صحيحه بالنسبه اللي للمؤمنين بها

اما باقي الامثله مش ده قصدي خالص انا ولا تفرق معي 

لكن تعريفك للعلمانيه وردي شوي ياروز بتقولي العلمانيه 
 ان كل انسان يحتكم لشريعته وينام على جنب اللي يريحه وهي مش كده بالمطلق
 لكن فيها ايضا ان يترك الشخص الاحتكام الى دينه على جنب شوي ويحتكم بالقوانين
 وضعيه مالهاش دعوه بالدين  تسير شؤن حياته سواء كان ينتمي 
لمجتمع معدد الطوائف او من طائفه واحده 



> وطبعا زى ماقولت انا فوق الدولة ملهاش دعوووووة نهائى بديانتى


صحيح روز الكلام ده مالهاش دعوه فعلا في ديانتك ولكن ايضا
ديانتك مش حيكون ليها دعوه في قوانين دولتك! يعني شريعتك
 تؤمني بها انتي حره عندك كذا وكذا في نصاب الورثه ماشي 
ولكن لما تروحي قدام محكمه لدوله علمانيه مش
 حتورثي على اساس اللي بيقوله دينك؟ ولا انا غلطانه؟ 
 وبعطيكي مثال
لو اني مثلا مسلمه بريطانيه وعندي اهلي عايزين يحرموني من ورث
فبيوصو ان الورث ده كلو يروح ل اختي  غصبا عني
لازم ارضى لان المحكمه حتعمل بوصية الميت
 واطلع انا من المولد بلاحمص تخيلي لو العكس 
حصل في دوله تسمح لي احتكم لشريعتي في حاجات دي؟ 
ساعتها الوصيه دي حتكون باطل وتقسم المحكمه الورث

فليش العلمانيه عايزاني اخد بقانونها هي؟ مش ده برضو ظلم؟
 هو المسلم حيخسر ايه لو المسيحي احتكم لدينه والعكس صحيح؟


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 أغسطس 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> فليش العلمانيه عايزاني اخد بقانونها هي؟ مش ده برضو ظلم؟
> هو المسلم حيخسر ايه لو المسيحي احتكم لدينه والعكس صحيح؟



*لأ المسلم مش هيخسر نهائى

المسيحى هو اللى هيخسر​*


----------



## Desert Rose (20 أغسطس 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> العلمانيه اللي ضد التدين والدين بالمطلق موجوده وهي صحيحه بالنسبه اللي للمؤمنين بها
> 
> اما باقي الامثله مش ده قصدي خالص انا ولا تفرق معي
> 
> ...



لا عزيزتى تعريفى للعلمانية مش وردى ولا حاجة 
اولا للمعرفة احنا فى المسيحية معندناش قوانين ولا شريعة توريث فأحنا بنحتكم يا اما لقانون الدولة اللى احنا موجودين فيها او على حسب ما الشخص عايز يوزع ميراثه بطريقته 

وبعدين انا مش عايزة دينى اصلا ولا شريعته تدخل فى قوانين الدولة , انا مش متضايقة من حاجة زى كده خالص ولا اعتبرها big issue ولا دراما من اى نوع 
لانى اؤمن ان الدولة لازم تبقا لكل الناس العايشين فيها على اختلاف عقائدهم لو انا دخلت دينى فى قوانين الدولة انا كده عامله دولة مش هتساع كل الناس العايشين فيها على اختلافهم وبالتالى الحل زى ما قال المسيح " اعطوا ما لقيصر لقيصر وما لله لله " 
علشان كده الدولة يكون ليها قانون مدنى خاص بيها ملوش دعوة اصلا بأى دين ولا حتى الدين المسيحى , انما قانون يتحط من مشرعين قانونين فقط ده اللى انا بقوله 

وانا بقول بالنسبه للميراث يكون فيه قانون مدنى للدولة ليس له علاقة بأى دين  , عايزة توزعى بيه اوكى , عايزة تكتبى وصية توزعى الميراث حسب التوزيع بشريعتك اوكى مفيش مشكلة 

بالنسبة لمثالك على بريطانيا , عزيزتى هيفاء بريطانيا عامله قوانين مدنية , وانتى اللى روحتى تعيشى فيها بأختيارك , واتجنستى مان بجنسيتها وانتى بتقولى القسم بتاع الجنسية عملتى تعهد ضمنى انك قابله المجتمع البريطانى وانك مخلصة ووفيه له وموافقة على قوانينه وعلشان كده روحتى بنفسك وعشتى فيها وكمان طلبتى جنسيتها 

وبريطانيا مش دولة دينية يعنى هى مش عامله القوانين ديه علشان تضايق بيها غير المسيحيين ولا حتى محتكمة فى قوانينها للتشريع المسيحى انما هو قانون مدنى 
يبقى امشى عليه ,لكن مروحش بلاد مش بلادى ماشية بقانون مدنى وشعبها مستريح عليه وابقا عايزة اخليهم يفصلولى قوانين خاصة بيا 
امال انا روحت بلادهم ليه اصلا وضمنيا وافقت على قوانين مجتمعهم وقيمه لما سبت بلدى الاصلية وعشت فيه واخدت جنسيتهم كمان 

هنا الوضع مختلف , اللى انا بقوله تتعمل  قوانين مدنية مش مستمدة اصلا من اى دين , والدين بقا يبقا علاقة كده خاصة بين الافراد وربهم وبس 

الكلام ده بقا اتطبق فى مصر ولا مطبقش او اتطبق بعد مليون سنة مش قضيتى دلوقتى , لكن انا بشرح حاليا رؤيتى للعلمانية اللى هتحل مشاكل كتيييييييييييييييييرة اوى مصر واقعة فيها 
بس ياستى


----------



## aymonded (20 أغسطس 2013)

أولاً اشكرك أختي العزيزة روز على سعة صدرك لأننا دوشناكي كتير بجد، وانا عن نفسي مش ضد العلمانية خالص ولا حتى بحاربها ولا بحارب القوانين الموضوعة حتى، المشكلة الحقيقية ليست في الحكومة على قدر ما هي في الشعوب نفسه وعلى الخص المثقفين أنفسهم، المثقفين والليبراليين وغيرهم من الاتجاهات الموجودة حالياً كل واحد قاعد في برجه العاجي بيتكلم من فوق، وصدقيني إلى الآن عن نفسي شخصياً مش بقيت فاهم فيهم حد حقيقي، ربما قصور في عقليتي أو إدراكي مش عارف، بس مش يقبت عارف هما عاوزين إيه أساساً، يعني المشكلة بقت في اللي بيُطلق عليهم نخبة مستنيرة سواء سياسيين أو مثقفين أو دينيين، فالشعب في وادي وهما في وادي تاني خالص، وتحقيق الأحلام اللي بنتكلم فيها لن يأتي قط بجلوس كل واحد في مكانه، لأن الشعب يحتاج حاجة تانية خالص، لقمة العيش أولاً ورفع الظلم بكل أشكالة - ليس في المطلق لأنه يستحيل - لكن على الأقل الظلم الفج، ثم الدخول في حرية ولو بشكل عام علشان نقدر ندخل في موضوع توعية حقيقية للي بنتكلم فيه عن طريق التعليم الجاد والثقافة الحقيقة اللي مش بقى في حد طايلها بسبب تكلفتها التي تفوق إمكانيات الشعب بكتير جداً..

وينبغي أن لا ننسى أن الشعب نفسه فيه جزء عاطفي ديني منضبط بقواعد يا إما دينية صحيحة أو نزعة أخلاقية خاصة تربى عليها بشكل خاص، يعني سواء المسلم والا المسيحي أو غيرهم فيهم عرق تعصبي عاطفي عصبي، صعب يخرج منه بسهولة.. فكل واحد عنده مشكلة نفسية يحتاج أن يتعالج منها قبل الخوض في مسألة العلمانية اللي بتكلم فيها، واللي اعتقد أنها هاتاخد سنين طويلة جداً... ما علينا انا استمعت بالحدث معكم جميعاً واشكركم كتير على تفاعلكم الحلو، كونوا معافين
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 أغسطس 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]باشا الباشوات ...( ألذ ) أخ حلو دى أحلى مشاركة قريتها خاصة الجزئية دى*​​


aymonded قال:


> يعني في النهاية* بلاش العقدة من كلمة إسلام *خلينا ننظر للموضوع عملياً على أرض الواقع،
> ​


 *[FONT=&quot]أنت لخصت اللى عايز أقوله بقى لى تلات مواضيع وحوالى 100 مشاركة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأختلفت معاك لأن مصر بالفعل ( دولة علمانية ) ترتكن الى عقيدة أغلبية شعبها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ولايزال التحدى قائماً للعلمانيين [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أين ومتى [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]طُبقت ( حدود ) الشريعة الأسلامية فى مصر ؟( أتكلم عن العصر الحديث  )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هاتولى نص قانونى واحد يقول قطع يد السارق أو رجم الزانية والزانى أو جلد شارب الخمر أو إقامة حَد الحَرابة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أتحدى بواقعة قانونية واحدة....هاتوها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]تيجى تقولى عايز أفصل الدين عن الدولة !!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طيب لية ؟!...أشرح لى وجهة نظرك و.... بالأدلة[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 أغسطس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> , لكن انا بشرح حاليا رؤيتى للعلمانية اللى *هتحل مشاكل كتيييييييييييييييييرة اوى مصر واقعة فيها *


 *[FONT=&quot]زى أية ؟؟ ...ونقطة نقطة يادكتورة كدة بالترتيب *​*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى واحد – أتنين – تلاتة ....[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ممكن ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]ياللا عشان أجيب لك الفرخة كاملة ...( تحبيها مشوية ) ؟[/FONT]*​ 




​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 أغسطس 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> فليش العلمانيه عايزاني اخد بقانونها هي؟ مش ده برضو ظلم؟
> هو المسلم حيخسر ايه لو المسيحي احتكم لدينه والعكس صحيح؟





+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لأ المسلم مش هيخسر نهائى
> 
> المسيحى هو اللى هيخسر​*


*أزاى ؟؟!!!*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 أغسطس 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> فليش العلمانيه عايزاني اخد بقانونها هي؟ مش ده برضو ظلم؟
> هو المسلم حيخسر ايه لو المسيحي احتكم لدينه والعكس صحيح؟



*لأ المسلم مش هيخسر نهائى

المسيحى هو اللى هيخسر​*


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أزاى ؟؟!!!*​




*


أقولك 

بس لازم هنا تاخد بالك إن قصدى على اللى مكتوب فى أوراقه الرسمية إنه مسيحى 

سواء هو فى الحقيقة مسيحى بجد و لا لأ _________ الاتنين مسيحيين أمام القانون 

هأديلك مثال على قصدى لأنى مش بأعرف أوصل المعلومة غير بالأمثلة

مثلا مثلا 

إتنين متجوزين ____ ثم بعد الزواج بفترة أحد الزوجين أصابته لوثة أو جنون و كاد أن يقتل الآخر يعنى هو طرف مؤذى للآخر

فى هذه الحالة و وفقا لكلمة طبقا لشرائعهم ( لاطلاق إلا لعلة الزنى) 

الطرف التانى يروح فى ستين ألف داهية ( يخبط راسه فى أطخن حيط _ أو يروح يشرب من البحر)

ليه ؟؟

لأن الطرف المؤذى ( ليس زانيا ) 

يبقى مين هنا اللى تضرر ؟؟؟؟

لو ما كانش فيه كلمة وفقا لشرائعهم كان زمان الطرف التانى عمل قضية إستحالة عشرة و كانت خلصت و إن شالله عن الكنيسة ما جوزته تانى المهم إنه خلص من المؤذى اللى عايش معاه 

تعالى بأة ممكن الطرف الذى يتم إيذائه يقوم بتلفيق تهمة الزنى على الطرف الآخر 
و بالطبع من الصعب إثبات هذه التهمة ____ فتنتهى القضية فى الباى باى 

دا غير إن ممكن الطرف العاقل يتجنن هو راخر يقوم يقتل المجنون
____________________________________________________

تعالى بأة لموضوع الورث
________________

مين قال إن كل المسيحيين معترضين على حظ الذكر مثل حظ الانثيين ؟؟؟؟

طب أقولك على حاجة :: 4/3 الرجالة المسيحيين عايزين حظ الرجل مثل حظ الأربع أنثوات :cry2:

مين قال إن المسيحيين معترضين على إن الزوجة ترث 8/1 ما للزوج 

لا عايزة أقولك إن فيه منهم مش عايزين الزوجة تاخد حاجة أصلا :hlp:

________________________________________________________________

عشان كدة نفسى أو بأحلم إن خانة الديانة تتلغى

حتى لو شرعت قوانين الأحوال الشخصية طبقا للشريعة الاسلامية  ( لا يهم )



*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (21 أغسطس 2013)

> اولا للمعرفة احنا فى المسيحية معندناش قوانين ولا شريعة توريث فأحنا بنحتكم يا اما لقانون الدولة اللى احنا موجودين فيها او على حسب ما الشخص عايز يوزع ميراثه بطريقته



بس احنا عندنا  يا روز وعايزينها قوليلي بأه نعمل ايه؟



> وانا بقول بالنسبه للميراث يكون فيه قانون مدنى للدولة ليس له علاقة بأى دين , عايزة توزعى بيه اوكى , عايزة تكتبى وصية توزعى الميراث حسب التوزيع بشريعتك اوكى مفيش مشكلة


 دوله العلمانيه مش حتاخد على حسب توصية شرعيه من ديني ثانيا 
اتعملت قبل كده والمحكمه رفضت 
لان الدين دخل فيها  وماسمحتش حد يتحايل عليها





> بالنسبة لمثالك على بريطانيا , عزيزتى هيفاء بريطانيا عامله قوانين مدنية , وانتى اللى روحتى تعيشى فيها بأختيارك , واتجنستى مان بجنسيتها وانتى بتقولى القسم بتاع الجنسية عملتى تعهد ضمنى انك قابله المجتمع البريطانى وانك مخلصة ووفيه له وموافقة على قوانينه وعلشان كده روحتى بنفسك وعشتى فيها وكمان طلبتى جنسيتها
> طب مادام دوله حتاخد على حسب شريعة الميت اللي وصى بها ليه حترفض ان يكون قانون يؤكد ده؟
> وبريطانيا مش دولة دينية يعنى هى مش عامله القوانين ديه علشان تضايق بيها غير المسيحيين ولا حتى محتكمة فى قوانينها للتشريع المسيحى انما هو قانون مدنى
> يبقى امشى عليه ,لكن مروحش بلاد مش بلادى ماشية بقانون مدنى وشعبها مستريح عليه وابقا عايزة اخليهم يفصلولى قوانين خاصة بيا
> امال انا روحت بلادهم ليه اصلا وضمنيا وافقت على قوانين مجتمعهم وقيمه لما سبت بلدى الاصلية وعشت فيه واخدت جنسيتهم كمان


يالهوي عليكي ياروز بأه انا اعطيكي مثال عن فرق التوريث بين دوله مدنيه علمانيه وجبت بريطانيا كمثال وبين اي دوله مدنيه اخرى تسمح لي باحتكام الى شريعتي في الاحكام   و
ماجبتش سيرة جنسيه او تغيير قوانينها  ويطلع منك كل التأويل ده
وكمان بتوضحي لي ان بريطانيا ماوضعتش قوانين مدنيه لتضيق على غير مسيحين ؟ هو انا برضو محتاجه تقوليلي الكلمتين دول!


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (21 أغسطس 2013)

بقولك ايه يا ايريني انتي مش حافظه غير الايه دي حظ الذكر مثل حظ الانثيين ! هههههه
هو انتي فاكره ان رجل على طول بياخد اكتر من النساء؟  حالات كثيره من نصاب الورث بناخد قدهم واكتر منهم

بس برضو مافهمتش عليكي ازاي المسيحي يتضرر اكثر من مسلم اذا احتكم لشريعته؟  هو احنا يا حبيبتي حنتحايل على انفسنا 
 لما يعجبنا قانون من ديننا نرضى ولما يعجبنا قانون مدني ناخد بيه! 
طب كلا الجانببين فيه حلو ومر والزواج المدني ماهو بعادل احيانا


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (21 أغسطس 2013)

ده راي  بشكل عام

العلمانيه شبه مطبقه على جميع الدول العربيه بما فيها الخليج 
اذا فيها منفعه مافي دوله ما استمد دستورها كثير من القوانين
من دساتير علمانيه لكن المشكله في هنا مش في من علماني
او غير علماني لكن في  كثير من البشر  يعتقدون ان العلمانيه
عصا موسى السحريه اللي ترفع الدول في مصاف الدوله المتقدمه
وده مش صحيح كثير من شعوب غير متدينه ودولهم في الحضيض
مقومات التقدم كثيره ما تتوقفش علمانيه فقط ماهو لو العلمانيه 
حتحشر مناخيرها في زواجي وطلاقي وورثي وده اكبر همها 
ومبلغ علمها  ايش فرقت عن ديني !مش عايزاها اعمل 
فيها ايه استبدل قانون بقانون اخر ومحدش كمان 
حيمجع عليها لان زي ما البعض شايف عيوب في قوانين
 دينيه ايضا العلمانيه فيها عيوب ومنين نجيب قانون يجمع كل ناس!؟
فرضا بكره قلنا ماشي نلغي كل القوانين من الشريعه 
ونستبدلها بالعلمانيه
  ونقعد جنبها حنصبح فجأه متطوريين؟ 
هي العلمانيه دي مافيهاش حاجه حلوه غير ده؟
عندنا قوانين من 
شريعتنا نحتكم لها ك مسلمين فقط  وعندنا قوانين مدنيه عامه 
ومافيش حكم رجل دين.. مثلا العلمانيه اتطبقت 
ايش حيزيد غير انها تلغي القوانين المستنبطه بشريعتي؟ 
هو حد قالها اني متضايقه! 
ليه المفكرين والسياسين والنخب دول ما يخترعوش
 لنا نظام حكم يناسب شعوب المتعبده دي على راي عبود 
ليه لازم نستورد نظام اخر ما يناسب مجتمعاتنا ؟ 
وايش هو الا نسب من ان اتباع كل دين يحتكمو
لشريعتهم في تشريعات
 معينه عندهم نصوص تنظمها؟

​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (21 أغسطس 2013)

شايفاك يا اللي تقول البت دي دماغها مغسوله


----------



## aymonded (21 أغسطس 2013)

هو انا شايف ان المشكلة اتبلورت في موضوع الزواج والطلاق والمواريث !!! فهل كل كلامنا عن العلمانية بقتصر على هذا الكلام، يعني هي دية المشكلة فقط والا في حاجة تانية !!!!​


----------



## Desert Rose (21 أغسطس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]زى أية ؟؟ ...ونقطة نقطة يادكتورة كدة بالترتيب *​​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى واحد – أتنين – تلاتة ....*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]ممكن ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]ياللا عشان أجيب لك الفرخة كاملة ...( تحبيها مشوية ) ؟[/FONT]*​
> 
> ...



زى ايه ؟ زى كتير يا استاذ عبود 
استاذ عبود , حضرتك عمرك ما عشت كمسيحى فى مصر وعلشان كده مع احترامى لكل خبرتك الكبيرة فى الحياة , الا ان الحياة فى مصر كمسيحى تختلف كليا عن اى حاجة انت جربتها او عشتها 

اقولك انا هتحل ايه العلمانية 
1- من الاول خالص من بداية التعليم , مش هيكون الطفل المسيحى مضطر انه يحفظ اجزاء كبيرة من القرأن ومن ديانة تانية مش ديانته , بينما الطفل المسلم مش مجبر على انه يحفظ اى اجزاء من الانجيل مثلا كجزء من الدراسة , هل ده نظام دولة علمانية ؟
مش ده بردو بيرسخ فى ذهن الطفل المسلم انه ليه الافضلية واليد العليا على زميله المسيحى اللى بيضطر يحفظ اجزاء من كتاب دين لدين مش دينه اصلا ؟ 

2- لما تقول فى الدستور ان الدولة تدين بدين معين مش ده بيدى احساس لاصحاب الديانة ديه الشعور بأنهم الافضل والاعلى وهما اصحاب الكلمة الاولى والاحقية الاولى فى البلد ؟ هو ده نظام دولة علمانية ؟ 

3- لما يكون بيحق لاصحاب ديانة واحدة الدعوة لدينهم فى التلفزيون وفى الشوارع بينما يعتبر التبشير بالديانة التانية تهمه وكان بيتم ملاحقة اى حد مشكوك فيه بالتبشير بالمسيحية , كان بيتم ملاحقته امنيا  هل ده نظام دولة علمانية ؟

4- لما التلفزيون الوطنى يطلع عليه الشيخ الشعراوى يفسر الكتاب المقدس براحته ويقول المسيح اتجوز 5 ولا 10 على التلفزيون الوطنى القناة الاولى وميكونش لينا الحق اننا حتى نرد على نفس القناة ونقول الكلام ده غلط , هل ده نظام دولة علمانية ؟ 

5- لما تيجى تصلح حمام فى كنيسة تعقد تعمل تصاريح من هنا للسنة الجاية ,مش بقولك تبنى كنيسة بقول تصلح حمام بس ,وممكن فى الاخر ميتصلحش بردو , وقانون دور العبادة الموحد اللى بقاله 100 سنة محطوط فى الادراج , هل ده نظام دولة علمانية ؟ 

6- لما بيتم استبعاد المسيحيين من المناصب فى الدولة زى المحافظين وحتى عمداء الكليات , هل ده نظام دولة علمانية ؟ ولا هما المسيحيين خايبين للدرجة ديه , لدرجة ان على مدار 500 الف سنة مفيش حد فيهم لا بيطلع عميد ولا وزير فى وزارة سيادية ولا محافظ ومحدش يجبلى اسمين 3 مسيحيين كانوا محافظين ولا وزراء من 3000 سنة 

7- لما يتم وضع افراد من امن الدولة فى الكنايس لمراقبة الكنايس واللى بيتقال فيها وملاحقة حتى مدرسين مدارس الاحد امنيا لمجرد الاشتباه فى التبشير ( وعلى فكرة الكلام ده حصل مع ناس قرايبى مدرسين مدارس احد كانوا كل يوم والتانى مسحوبين على امن الدولة علشان مشكوك انهم بيبشروا مع انهم اصلا مجرد مدرسين اطفال فى مدارس الاحد ) هل ده نظام دولة علمانية ؟ 

8- لما تتباع الكتب اللى بتشتم فى المسيحية على الارصفة فى الشوارع وياريته حتى نقد للمسيحية بعلم ده بجهل ويبقا عادى جدا ومحدش يقدر يتكلم وفى المقابل لو حد مسيحى قال اى كلمة من اى نوع بيتاخد فى قضية ازدراء اديان ,هل ده نظام دولة علمانية ؟

9- لما واحد مسلم وعايز يغير دينه للمسيحية , هل عملية تغيير الورق والاجراءت بتتم بسهولة ؟ ولا بتتم اصلا ؟ بينما فى المقابل لو العكس مسيحى وعايز يبقا مسلم , بتتم الاجراءات فى يوم وليلة ؟ 
هل ده نظام دولة علمانية تسمح بحرية الاعتقاد وتغيير الاديان ؟ 

اللسته طويله 

معلش انا اسفة بس اللى مش عاش كمسيحى فى مصر , ميعرفش المسيحى بيمر بأيه يوميا , ديه مش قصص تتحكى ديه حياة لازم تتعاش وتتجرب 

انما لو عملت واسست قوانين لدولة علمانية بحيث ان الدولة ميكونش ليها اى ميل من اى نوع ناحية اى طرف او دين اكتر من التانى , بالتدريج الشعب نفسه هيتير وتتغير مفاهيمه وبالتدريج ممكن تقل المأسى ديه , التغيير ساعات لازم يبتدى من فوق , من التوجه العام للدولة نفسه 

هات الفرخة بقا :mus13:





[/FONT]


----------



## Desert Rose (21 أغسطس 2013)

> بس احنا عندنا  يا روز وعايزينها قوليلي بأه نعمل ايه؟


ماشى وايه المشكلة ؟ انا قولتلك بلاش تطبقيها ؟ بس متعملهاش قانون فى الدولة لانك ده هترسخى فى عقول المواطنين دولة دينية مستمدة قوانينها من دين معين 




> دوله العلمانيه مش حتاخد على حسب توصية شرعيه من ديني ثانيا
> اتعملت قبل كده والمحكمه رفضت
> لان الدين دخل فيها  وماسمحتش حد يتحايل عليها


انا معرفش القصة اللى بتحكى عنها , بس ايه اللى اترفضت ؟ الوصية ؟ يعنى انا كاتبة وصية بأن كل فلوسى تروح لفلان الفلانى ازاى تترفض ؟ مش فاهمه القصة ؟  





> يالهوي عليكي ياروز بأه انا اعطيكي مثال عن فرق التوريث بين دوله مدنيه علمانيه وجبت بريطانيا كمثال وبين اي دوله مدنيه اخرى تسمح لي باحتكام الى شريعتي في الاحكام   و
> ماجبتش سيرة جنسيه او تغيير قوانينها  ويطلع منك كل التأويل ده
> وكمان بتوضحي لي ان بريطانيا ماوضعتش قوانين مدنيه لتضيق على غير مسيحين ؟ هو انا برضو محتاجه تقوليلي الكلمتين دول!


لا, خالص انا مش بأول اى حاجة انا مش محتاجة للتأويل 
ما هو يعنى ايه دولة مدنية تسمحلك بالاحتكام لشريعتك ؟ وتسمحلك ليه ؟ هى مش الدولة فيها قانون خاص بيها ؟ وانتى عايشة فى الدولة ديه ؟ يبقا مش مفروض انى احترم قانون الدولة اللى انا عايشة فيها وخصوصا انها اصلا مش بلدى واهلها مبسوطين ومرتاحين بقوانينهم ديه ؟
اروح انا اقولهم لا انا الحقيقة قانونكم مش عاجبنى وميمشيش عليا  انا هحتكم لقانون تانى خالص .معنى كده ان كل واحد بقا جاى من اى بلد ولا اى خلفية ومهاجر للدولة ديه هيسمحولو بقا بقوانين تتناسب مع خلفيته وعقيدته اللى جاى منها ؟ يعنى تبقا الدولة سيرك ؟ اى واحد جاى من اى بلد يمشيهم على مزاجهم ؟ 
الدولة كتر خيرها عامله اصلا قانون مدنى مش مستمد اساسا من اى دين يعنى هى ضمنيا بتقول انا عامله كده علشان بحترم الجميع وعلشان اساع الجميع ومش بفضل حد على التانى 

لكن انا مازلت بقول لو انا فى دولة علمانية وكتبت وصية او بعت املاكى بيع وشرا لافراد اسرتى بالطريقة اللى انا عايزاها حد هيقولى انتى بتعملى ايه ؟ انا بعت املاكى بالطريقة اللى تعجبنى 
لكن مروحش اقول للدولة اعمليلى قانون موازى لقانون الدولة امشى انا عليه انا والجالية بتاعتى لوحدى , يبقا انا عايز اعمل دولة جوه الدولة 
ده مينفعش ,وكان فيه ناس فعلا فى بعض الدول الغربية بتنادى بقوانين موازية تمشى عليهم هما بس والدول ديه رفضت ومن حقها لان قانون الدولة مش لعبة 
ده كان قصدى من كلامى


----------



## aymonded (22 أغسطس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]باشا الباشوات ...( ألذ ) أخ حلو دى أحلى مشاركة قريتها خاصة الجزئية دى*​​
> *[FONT=&quot]أنت لخصت اللى عايز أقوله بقى لى تلات مواضيع وحوالى 100 مشاركة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأختلفت معاك لأن مصر بالفعل ( دولة علمانية ) ترتكن الى عقيدة أغلبية شعبها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]ولايزال التحدى قائماً للعلمانيين [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أين ومتى [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]طُبقت ( حدود ) الشريعة الأسلامية فى مصر ؟( أتكلم عن العصر الحديث  )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هاتولى نص قانونى واحد يقول قطع يد السارق أو رجم الزانية والزانى أو جلد شارب الخمر أو إقامة حَد الحَرابة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أتحدى بواقعة قانونية واحدة....هاتوها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> ...



صدقني يا غالي لما قلت مش قصدي أن مصر علمانية، اقصد بالمعنى اللي بيتكلم فيه معظم الناس عن العلمانية اللي هما عاوزنها، لأن اللي بيتكلم عن العلمانية بيتكلم من إطار مشاكل محددة بينظر أنها لو اتغيرت تبقى مصر علمانية، مثل موضوع الزواج والطلاق والميراث لأنني أرى أن كل الكلام بيلف ويدور حولها... والمشكلة كلها تنحصر في الفصل التام بين الدين والدولة، وأنا عن نفسي إلى الآن مش بيقيت فاهم إطار العلمانية اللي الناس بتتكلم فيه بالنسة لمصر الآن، عموماً انا معاك في كل ما قلته يا غالي وكلامك صحيح من الناحية العملية اللي لازم ننظر كيف نتعامل معها كواقع موجود، لأن كمان مشكلة لفظة إسلام هي اللي بقت عقدة عند الناس، مع أن مصر تُعتبر علمانية على نحوٍ ما ولكن المشكلة في الناس اللي بتطبق القوانين، لأن المشكلة في تعصب الكثيرين، وعلى الأخص أن كانوا في مواضع قيادة أو المسئولية، لأن حتى لو تم كل كلام الناس هيبقى فيه مشكلة قائمة في التطبيق وهي الناس الموجودين في موضوع المسئولية.. أشكرك كتير على تعليقك الحلو، كن معافي
​


----------



## Desert Rose (22 أغسطس 2013)

اترددت كتير حكاية اللى عندهم عقدة من كلمة اسلام 
وانا عايزة ارد على ديه وهتكلم عن نفسى طبعا 
لا الحمد لله انا مش عندى عقد من حاجة ولا عندى عقدة من اى نوع من كلمة اسلام , لانى فى كلامى وضحت انى مش عايزة اى دين بما فيهم المسيحية يدخل فى تشريع الدولة 
يبقا انا عندى عقدة من المسيحية بردو ؟
وعلى فكرة انا كلامى مش منحصر فى التوريث ولا الزواج ولا الطلاق ولاخانة البطاقة 
كل ده زى ما قولت قبل كده مش هو القضية الكبرى 
القضية الكبرى هو التوجه العام للدولة , الخط اللى ماشية عليه 
وكل القوانين ديه هى اعراض لمرض مش هى المرض ومش هى المشكلة 
لو الاطار العام للدولة وتوجهها ماشى فى اتجاه علمانى يعنى فصل فعلى للدين عن الدولة , يبقا كل المشاكل ديه هتسقط تدريجيا وتلقائيا


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 أغسطس 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> بقولك ايه يا ايريني انتي مش حافظه غير الايه دي حظ الذكر مثل حظ الانثيين ! هههههه
> هو انتي فاكره ان رجل على طول بياخد اكتر من النساء؟  حالات كثيره من نصاب الورث بناخد قدهم واكتر منهم
> 
> بس برضو مافهمتش عليكي ازاي المسيحي يتضرر اكثر من مسلم اذا احتكم لشريعته؟  هو احنا يا حبيبتي حنتحايل على انفسنا
> ...


*
بصى يا هيفاء أنا ما تفرقش عندى تطبيق أى شرع 

و لا عندى عقدة من شرع معين

و لا معترضة على قوانين الورث أو الأحوال الشخصية

إنما لما وضحنا رفضنا للشرع الاسلامى ___ كان بسبب التفرقة فى المعاملة

مبدأ أنتم الأعلون 

مش مسألة إختار إيه اللى يعجبنى و إيه اللى ما يعجبنيش 

فهمتينى ؟؟؟

*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 أغسطس 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> بقولك ايه يا ايريني انتي مش حافظه غير الايه دي حظ الذكر مثل حظ الانثيين ! هههههه
> هو انتي فاكره ان رجل على طول بياخد اكتر من النساء؟  حالات كثيره من نصاب الورث بناخد قدهم واكتر منهم
> 
> بس برضو مافهمتش عليكي ازاي المسيحي يتضرر اكثر من مسلم اذا احتكم لشريعته؟  هو احنا يا حبيبتي حنتحايل على انفسنا
> ...



*النقطة المهمة يا هيفاء فى إعتراضنا على الشرع الاسلامى

مش فى حاجة غير لإن ما فيش و لا حد هيقدر يعترض عليه 

ليه ؟؟؟

لأن دا كلام ربنا 

و بكدة القانون هياخد قدسية عالية جدا 

ممنوع الاقتراب أو التصوير

فهمتينى تانى ؟؟
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 أغسطس 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]فيه حاجات أتفق معاكى فيها وحاجات أختلف فيها*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن أنا وقفت عند دى [/FONT]*​ 


Desert Rose قال:


> 4- لما التلفزيون الوطنى يطلع عليه الشيخ الشعراوى يفسر الكتاب المقدس براحته *ويقول المسيح اتجوز 5 ولا 10 *على التلفزيون الوطنى القناة الاولى وميكونش لينا الحق اننا حتى نرد على نفس القناة ونقول الكلام ده غلط , هل ده نظام دولة علمانية ؟


 *[FONT=&quot]لا أعرف اى مصدر أستقيتى منه هذه المعلومة .!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا يوجد مسلم واحد على وجه هذه البسيطة يقول أن السيد المسيح تزوج 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]السبب بسيط أوى لأن لا القرآن ولا الُسنة النبوية قالت شئ عن هذا لا من قريب ولا من بعيد ولا حتى فى الأسرائيليات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فمن يتقول غير هذا يصبح كافراً خارج من الملة .. فما بالك بالشيخ الشعراوى ؟ [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 أغسطس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> 5- لما تيجى *تصلح حمام فى كنيسة *تعقد تعمل تصاريح من هنا للسنة الجاية ,مش بقولك تبنى كنيسة بقول تصلح حمام بس ,وممكن فى الاخر ميتصلحش بردو , وقانون دور العبادة الموحد اللى بقاله 100 سنة محطوط فى الادراج , هل ده نظام دولة علمانية ؟


 *[FONT=&quot]مش لدرجة أصلاح حمام يعنى يا دكتورة ...هذه مبالغات مدهشة وغريبة ولا أعلم من يروج لها *​​ *[FONT=&quot]عندك هنا مهندسين أسأليهم عن قوانين البناء بتقول أية[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
 [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]التنكيس – تعلية دور – الهدم – البناء طبعاً -  هو اللى محتاج تراخيص مش أصلاح حمام !![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]قانون دور العبادة الموحد فيه حاجة صغيرة هنا عايزكم تعرفوها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]...الأديرة هل هى دور عبادة أم لآ ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قانون دور العبادة الموحد يرصد حد أقصى للمساحة التى تخصص لدور العبادة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والأديرة تُبنى على مساحات شاسعة من الأفدنة ....جميل ؟ ..جميل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل أستطيع أعطاء نفس المساحة لبناء مسجد ؟[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قالوا ( لآ ) مستحيل حتى لا تتحول الى معسكرات لتدريب العناصر الأرهابية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مسجد اية دة اللى هيتبنى على مساحة خمسين فدان ؟ هتعمل بيه أية ؟[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فجانب طالب أستثناء الأديرة من القانون ...( وعنده حق )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والجانب الآخر قال لآ أستثناءات ( وعنده حق أيضاً )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إما أن يكون قانون موحد على الكل أما لآ ...[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]من هنا أغلق باب النقاش فى القانون وامر حسنى مبارك بوضعه فى الأدراج[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كما ترين معى هى أزمة ( مُفتعلة ) من الجانبين ليس من جانب واحد  
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]ومرجع هذه الأزمة ليست الدولة ...بل رجال الدين 
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 أغسطس 2013)

*ستجدى ردى داخل الأقتباس باللون البنى *​


Desert Rose قال:


> استاذ عبود , حضرتك عمرك ما عشت كمسيحى فى مصر
> 
> *كلامك مظبوط أنا معشتش كمسيحى فعلا ..لكن أنا عارف ان فيه نسبة كبيرة من الموتورين *
> 
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]هل تعتقدى أنه بمجرد أنى أقول العلمانية أتحلت كل مشاكلى ؟*
*[FONT=&quot]تغيرت ثقافة الشعب لمجرد أنى قلت علمانية ؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]اللى أصحابها أصلاً مش عارفين يشرحوها ويضعوا لنا 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]أدوات تنفيذها ؟؟
[/FONT]*[/FONT]


----------



## بايبل333 (23 أغسطس 2013)

http://www.akhbaar.org/home/2011/01/103716.html


حلو المقال هذا


----------



## بايبل333 (23 أغسطس 2013)

من وجهة نظرى العلمانية هى الحل بس الكارثة التدين الاسلامى قوى فى مصر غير هذا الشخن من الدعاة على دينية الدولة 
 العلمانية هتمنع الاسلاميين من تبرير الفساد اللى بيعملوة 
العلمانية مش هتفرق بين اى حد 
العلمانية هى الامل المشرق لتكون مصر من اقوى دول العالم مش زى زمان 


وسمعنا ورقة مكتوب عليها "دولة مدنية ...بمرجعية اسلامية "فى صورة مرسى


----------



## Desert Rose (24 أغسطس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]فيه حاجات أتفق معاكى فيها وحاجات أختلف فيها*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن أنا وقفت عند دى *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]لا أعرف اى مصدر أستقيتى منه هذه المعلومة .!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا يوجد مسلم واحد على وجه هذه البسيطة يقول أن السيد المسيح تزوج
> [/FONT]*
> ...



عزيزى عبود هرد سريعا على الجزء ده دلوقتى وبعد كده ارد على الباقى 
بالنسبة للشيخ الشعراوى واللى قاله عن زواج المسيح , فأنا لم استقى المعلومة من اى مصدر , ليه لان ماما بنفسها شافتها على التلفزيون المصرى فى خطبة من خطب الشعراوى لما كان بيفسر مثل العذارى الحكيمات اللى قاله المسيح . انا كنت صغيرة طبعا كنت طفله 
ماما شافتها بنفسها وحكتهالنا ومش كده بس ده هى كمان بتقلده وهو بيقولها زى ماشافته على التلفزيون 
على فكرة الحكاية ديه حكاية مشهورة عن الشعراوى بس الاهم بالنسبالى ان ماما شافتها بنفسها 

وعلى فكرة انا معرفش هو كان بيتكلم بأى خلفية بس اعتقد انه فسرها كده لان كان بيتكلم عن مثل العذارى الحكيمات الموجود فى الكتاب المقدس فممكن قال كده بأعتبار ( على حسب ايمانه ) ان نسخة الكتاب المقدس الحالية هى المحرفة فالكلام اللى فيها عن المسيح غلط 
فابالنسباله المسيح الانجيلى الحالى يختلف عن المسيح القرأنى 

[/FONT]


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (24 أغسطس 2013)

> بصى يا هيفاء أنا ما تفرقش عندى تطبيق أى شرع
> و لا عندى عقدة من شرع معين
> و لا معترضة على قوانين الورث أو الأحوال الشخصية



بصي يا ايرييني لو قوانين دي حتطبق عليك
من حقك تعترضي 
ما بقولش تقبلي بقول قوانينكم في الاحوال الشخصيه ليكو من كتابكم وبتاعنا من كتابنا وصل اللهم وبارك


> إنما لما وضحنا رفضنا للشرع الاسلامى ___ كان بسبب التفرقة فى المعاملة
> مبدأ أنتم الأعلون



يعني ايه انتم الاعلون ديه ! ما فهمتش صراحه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 أغسطس 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *يعني ايه انتم الاعلون ديه ! ما فهمتش صراحه*


 *[FONT=&quot]وَلاَ تَهِنُوا وَلاَ تَحْزَنُوا وَأَنْتُمُ الأَعْلَوْنَ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُّؤْمِنِينَ – آل عمران 139*​​ *[FONT=&quot]فَلاَ تَهِنُواْ وَتَدْعُوۤاْ إِلَى ٱلسَّلْمِ وَأَنتُمُ ٱلأَعْلَوْنَ وَٱللَّهُ مَعَكُمْ وَلَن يَتِرَكُمْ أَعْمَالَكُمْ – محمد 35[/FONT]*​ 

*بمناسبة وجودك يا هيوف
ما هو رأيك فى أى مسلم يقول ان السيد المسيح تزوج ؟؟
*​[/FONT]


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (24 أغسطس 2013)

> نقطة المهمة يا هيفاء فى إعتراضنا على الشرع الاسلامى
> مش فى حاجة غير لإن ما فيش و لا حد هيقدر يعترض عليه
> ليه ؟؟؟
> لأن دا كلام ربنا
> و بكدة القانون هياخد قدسية عالية جدا



ما ياخد ومالو؟ يا اما كلنا نرضى بقدسية تشريعاتنا او نكون صرحاء ونتركها على جنب وما نزعلش لو حد قال لنا انتم تركتم كلام ربنا
ماهو كمان تشريعات العلمانيه في الاحوال الشخصيه ليها قدسيه


----------



## Desert Rose (24 أغسطس 2013)

لو تحبو انا ممكن اجبلكو فيديو لابونزكريا بيحكى فيها موضوع الشيخ الشعراوى ومثل العذارى بالتفصيل وممكن احاول ادور على تسجيل الشيخ الشعراوى نفسه وهو بيقول كده , انا كنت شوفته عند حد من فتره هحاول ادور عليه 
علشان لو فيه حد فاكرنى بهلوس , او ماما كانت بتهلوس او المسيحيين كلهم جالهم هلوسة جماعية وبيتبلوا على الشيخ الشعراوى :99::99:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 أغسطس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> فى خطبة من خطب الشعراوى لما كان بيفسر مثل العذارى الحكيمات اللى قاله المسيح .


*لا يحق للشعراوى ولا غيره من المشايخ أنه يفسر الكتاب المقدس
تماماً كما لا يحق لآى كاهن تفسير القرآن 
والكلام هنا مبتور لأنه الشعراوى كان بيرد على ( أنتقاد ) شريعة تعدد الزوجات ( واعتباره زنا )
فأقتبس من الأنجيل ( المُحرف عنده ) مثل العذارى
ولآن الشعراوى أستاذ توهان التفسير - بيستنكر هنا - الخمس عذارى أو العشرة 
هل نُحاسب على رد الفعل وننسى ماذا قال الطرف الآخر ؟
اذا تدخل غير المسلم فى الشريعة الأسلامية رد عليه الطرف الآخر ...ودمتم 
ولو اننا خرجنا عن الموضوع  
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 أغسطس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> لو تحبو انا ممكن اجبلكو فيديو لابونزكريا بيحكى فيها


*عايزين طرف مُحايد 
ومحدش قال انك بتهلوسى ...أنا قلت لا يوجد مسلم عاقل 
يقول ان المسيح تزوج ...والشرح أعلاه  
*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (24 أغسطس 2013)

> ماشى وايه المشكلة ؟ انا قولتلك بلاش تطبقيها ؟ بس متعملهاش قانون فى الدولة لانك ده هترسخى فى عقول المواطنين دولة دينية مستمدة قوانينها من دين معين


مافيش مشكله بس لو ماكانتش تشريعات من ضمن قوانين
ازاي حطبقها او تطبق علي؟ 




> انا معرفش القصة اللى بتحكى عنها , بس ايه اللى اترفضت ؟ الوصية ؟ يعنى انا كاتبة وصية بأن كل فلوسى تروح لفلان الفلانى ازاى تترفض ؟ مش فاهمه القصة ؟


 لو ميته وقالت كل فلوسي تتقسم على ورثتي بقانون ديني يترفض وده اللي حصل .. 

ا





> لدولة فيها قانون خاص بيها ؟ وانتى عايشة فى الدولة ديه ؟ يبقا مش مفروض انى احترم قانون الدولة اللى انا عايشة فيها وخصوصا انها اصلا مش بلدى واهلها مبسوطين ومرتاحين بقوانينهم ديه ؟
> اروح انا اقولهم لا انا الحقيقة قانونكم مش عاجبنى وميمشيش عليا انا هحتكم لقانون تانى خالص .معنى كده ان كل واحد بقا جاى من اى بلد ولا اى خلفية ومهاجر للدولة ديه هيسمحولو بقا بقوانين تتناسب مع خلفيته وعقيدته اللى جاى منها ؟ يعنى تبقا الدولة سيرك ؟ اى واحد جاى من اى بلد يمشيهم على مزاجهم ؟
> الدولة كتر خيرها عامله اصلا قانون مدنى مش مستمد اساسا من اى دين يعنى هى ضمنيا بتقول انا عامله كده علشان بحترم الجميع وعلشان اساع الجميع ومش بفضل حد على التانى


روز للمره تانيه بقولك انا ما قلتش ولا حرف من الكلام ده ولا طلبت  من بريطانيا تترك قوانينها 
اعطيتك مثال على دوله تسمح واخرى لا تسمح والفرق بينهما فقط وكلامي واضح 
او بالاحرى المثال واضح لكن لو مصره تفهميه بطريقتك ماشي


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (24 أغسطس 2013)

> وَلاَ تَهِنُوا وَلاَ تَحْزَنُوا وَأَنْتُمُ الأَعْلَوْنَ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُّؤْمِنِينَ – آل عمران 139
> فَلاَ تَهِنُواْ وَتَدْعُوۤاْ إِلَى ٱلسَّلْمِ وَأَنتُمُ ٱلأَعْلَوْنَ وَٱللَّهُ مَعَكُمْ وَلَن يَتِرَكُمْ أَعْمَالَكُمْ – محمد 35


والله انا اكثر حاجه تخليني ما اتفلسف على دين غيري واحشر نفسي
هو اني ابعد نفسي من مواقف اتكلم فيها عن عدم درايه
طب تصدق يا عبود ان الايات دي ما خطرتش على بالي
وهي تقول انتم الاعلون؟
الايا ت دي الله كان يواسي   فيها المسلمين بعد هزائهم بيقولهم ما تزعلوش انتم الاعلون 
ولو انهزمتم وضاقت بكم الارض زي ايات كتابك اللي بتمدح اتباع المسيح

مالهاش علاقه فيكم من بعيد او قريب او حتى ليها علاقه بفهمك لها يا ايريني



> بمناسبة وجودك يا هيوف
> ما هو رأيك فى أى مسلم يقول ان السيد المسيح تزوج ؟؟



ده افتراء على المسيح صلى الله عليه وسلم مثل ما قلت لا القران ولا الاحاديث فيه اشاره لحاجه 
زي كده مش عارفه الشعراوي اكبر من يقع في غلطه زي ده ولو قالها فمافيش اي دليل من الاسلام استند عليه
ما اكذبك يا روز بس واضح ان فيه لبس


----------



## Desert Rose (24 أغسطس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *عايزين طرف مُحايد
> ومحدش قال انك بتهلوسى ...أنا قلت لا يوجد مسلم عاقل
> يقول ان المسيح تزوج ...والشرح أعلاه
> *​



هههههه طرف محايد ؟ ابونا زكريا هيتبلى على الشعراوى ليه ؟ ابونا زكريا خادم للمسيح وديه حاجة كبيرة اوى , الرب استخدمه لتغيير شكل المنطقه كلها , ابونا زكريا لقبه بولس الرسول الثانى 

وبعدين انت ليه اخدت الجملة ديه بس من كلامى عن ابونا زكريا , مكملتش ليه باقى الجملة اللى بقول فيها عن الفيديو نفسه بتاع الشيخ الشعراوى اللى شوفته عند حد من اصحابى من فترة وهحاول ادور عليه ؟ 
الشيخ الشعراوى مش موضوعنا , بس الحكاية ديه حصلت بالفعل وهو فعلا كان بيفسر مثل العذارى , حقه بقا ولا مش حقه مش قضيتى , انما بقول اللى حصل , فالحكاية حصلت that's all


----------



## Desert Rose (24 أغسطس 2013)

نسيب الشيخ الشعراوى علشان ده مش موضوعنا , الافتراء على المسيحية كان ولازال بيحصل يوميا فى مصر , كفاية الكتب اللى بتتباع عادى على الارصفة وشوفتها كمان فى مطار القاهرة بتتباع عادى جدا فى مكتبة المطار 
هل العكس بيحصل ؟ اكيد لا والف لا 
فالشعراوى مش هو الوحيد ولا الاول ولا الاخير 

هيفاء , سيبك من بريطانيا والمثل عنها لانها عاملة ازمة :99:
مفتكرش لو انا عملت وصية قولت ان هيفاء تاخد كل املاكى مثلا او ان ابنى ياخد كذا من الفلوس وبنتى كذا وقسمتها على حسب شريعتى بيع وشرا من غير ما احد اى دلالة على ان ده تقسيم دينى , مجرد بيع وشرا مفتكرش هيكون فيه مشكلة 
بس حبيبتى هيفاء ليه الموضوع انحصر فى الميراث بس ؟ 
الموضوع اكبر من ميراث وزواج


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 أغسطس 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> طب تصدق يا عبود ان الايات دي ما خطرتش على بالي
> *وهي تقول انتم الاعلون؟*
> الايا ت دي الله كان يواسي   فيها المسلمين بعد هزائهم بيقولهم ما تزعلوش انتم الاعلون
> ولو انهزمتم وضاقت بكم الارض زي ايات كتابك اللي بتمدح اتباع المسيح
> ...


*ياريت فعلا نعطى نفسنا فرصة لفهم الآخر *


> *ده افتراء على المسيح *صلى الله عليه وسلم مثل ما قلت لا القران ولا الاحاديث فيه اشاره لحاجه
> زي كده مش عارفه الشعراوي اكبر من يقع في غلطه زي ده ولو قالها فمافيش اي دليل من الاسلام استند عليه
> ما اكذبك يا روز بس واضح ان فيه لبس


*للأسف تم بتر رد الشعراوى - ليس دفاعاً عنه - ولكن أحقاقاً للحق
معلش يا هيوف هتقل عليكى تانى ...ياريت تقولى لنا
ماذا يُمثل السيد المسيح وامه للمُسلم 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 أغسطس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> الشيخ الشعراوى مش موضوعنا , بس الحكاية ديه حصلت بالفعل وهو فعلا كان بيفسر مثل العذارى , حقه بقا ولا مش حقه مش قضيتى , انما بقول اللى حصل , فالحكاية حصلت that's all


*حصلت ونُقلت مبتورة من أهم مقوماتها ....وهو الرد على من تَقْوَل على شريعته وأتهمها بممارسة الزنا 
يبقى محصلتش بالصورة اللى موضوعة للناس*
:t7:​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 أغسطس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> *الموضوع اكبر من ميراث وزواج *


*تمام التمام ...نرجع لموضوعنا الأصلى
ماهى الأدوات التى سيستخدمها العلمانى فى فرض قانونه المدنى ؟
بمعنى 
أى قانون سيكون له الغلبة هنا ؟
القانون الكنسى - الأسلامى - المدنى العلمانى ؟
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (24 أغسطس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لا يحق للشعراوى ولا غيره من المشايخ أنه يفسر الكتاب المقدس
> تماماً كما لا يحق لآى كاهن تفسير القرآن
> والكلام هنا مبتور لأنه الشعراوى كان بيرد على ( أنتقاد ) شريعة تعدد الزوجات ( واعتباره زنا )
> فأقتبس من الأنجيل ( المُحرف عنده ) مثل العذارى
> ...



معلش مش فاهمه ؟ كان بيستنكر ايه ؟ كان بيستنكر الاعتراض على تعدد الزوجات ؟ صح ؟
فراح قال بالنص على مثل العذارى , دخل العريس ( المسيح ) والخمس عذارى الحكيمات واغلق الباب , قال كده ادينى عقلك اغلق الباب , يبقى ايه اللى حصل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
يبقا هو كان بيتكلم عن ان المسيح عمل ايه ؟ 
اذا هو فعلا قال ان المسيح اتجوز الخمس عذارى


----------



## Desert Rose (24 أغسطس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *تمام التمام ...نرجع لموضوعنا الأصلى
> ماهى الأدوات التى سيستخدمها العلمانى فى فرض قانونه المدنى ؟
> بمعنى
> أى قانون سيكون له الغلبة هنا ؟
> ...



انا وضحت قبل كده , شخصيا انا اتمنى ميكونش قانون مستمد من اى دين ولا حتى الدين المسيحى 
يعنى قانون علمانى


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 أغسطس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> معلش مش فاهمه ؟ كان بيستنكر ايه ؟ كان بيستنكر الاعتراض على تعدد الزوجات ؟ صح ؟
> فراح قال بالنص على مثل العذارى , دخل العريس ( المسيح ) والخمس عذارى الحكيمات واغلق الباب , قال كده ادينى عقلك اغلق الباب , يبقى ايه اللى حصل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> يبقا هو كان بيتكلم عن ان المسيح عمل ايه ؟
> اذا هو فعلا قال ان المسيح اتجوز الخمس عذارى


*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
دة أسلوب الشعراوى فى التفاسير 
هو طبعا بيستنكر ( النص الأنجيلى ) 
مش بيستنكر فعل المسيح ....مستحييييييييييييييييل يا دكتورة
السيد المسيح وأمه له مكانة عند المسلمين هااااااائلة
روحى شوفى المسلمات اللى بياخدوا بركة السيدة العذارء من الكنايس
دول حاجة كبيرة أوى عند المسلم 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 أغسطس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> انا وضحت قبل كده , شخصيا انا اتمنى ميكونش قانون مستمد من اى دين ولا حتى الدين المسيحى
> *يعنى قانون علمانى *


*تمام ...الغلبة هنا لمين ؟
يعنى لو أنا مثلاً متزوج كنسياً وأختلفت مع زوجتى ولا طلاق فى الكنيسة 
هل أستعمل القانون المدنى فى الطلاق ؟
أم مُجبر على أتباع القانون الكنسى ؟
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (24 أغسطس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> دة أسلوب الشعراوى فى التفاسير
> هو طبعا بيستنكر ( النص الأنجيلى )
> مش بيستنكر فعل المسيح ....مستحييييييييييييييييل يا دكتورة
> ...



ههههههههه , انا عارفه , بس زى ماقولتلك هو تقريبا كان بيتكلم من منطلق المسيح الانجيلى اللى هو بيعتبره محرف 

مش موضوعنا ياعبود , الشعراوى مش اول ولا اخر واحد , فيه حاجات وكتب بتباع افظع من كده بكتير , وديه كانت اساس النقطة اللى انا جبتها عن الشعراوى , بس مش هى القضية خالص 

نرجع للموضوع


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 أغسطس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> نرجع للموضوع


*أوكيييية
بس الفرخة المرة دى عليكى أنتى 
:99: 

*​


----------



## Desert Rose (24 أغسطس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *تمام ...الغلبة هنا لمين ؟
> يعنى لو أنا مثلاً متزوج كنسياً وأختلفت مع زوجتى ولا طلاق فى الكنيسة
> هل أستعمل القانون المدنى فى الطلاق ؟
> أم مُجبر على أتباع القانون الكنسى ؟
> *​



بالنسبة للزواج , لازم الدولة من رأيى تسمح بطريقتين , وانت بقا تختار اللى يريحك , يعنى , عايز تتجوز جواز دينى ( اسلامى , مسيحى ) اوكى , ولكن لو مش عايز , يبقا زواج مدنى , عقد زى اى عقد , 
بعدين اتجوزت جواز كنسي يبقا تطلق كنسى ( لو ينفع ) او فى المحكمة 
نيجى بقا للمشكلة الازلية , انا طلقت فى المحكمة وعايز اتجوز تانى بس الكنيسة مش عايزة تجوزنى 
والكنيسة تجوزك ليه وتكسر القانون الالهى . اللى عايز يتجوز تانى يتجوز مدنى , ويريح دماغه 
لكن محاولش امشى الكنيسة على مزاجى 
فهمت وجهة نظرى ؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 أغسطس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> *لكن محاولش امشى الكنيسة على مزاجى *
> فهمت وجهة نظرى ؟


*فهمتها طبعاً 
إذن أنا عندى تلات قوانين ( للزواج مثلاً ) 
احوال المسلمين - أحوال الأقباط - مدنى 
القانون المدنى دة بقى هل سيُبيح لأى مواطن تعدد الزوجات ؟
أم ( سيُجرمه ) ؟
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 أغسطس 2013)

*جونى موجود والقعدة هتحلو *
:99:​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 أغسطس 2013)

*لى عودة فى وقت لاحق*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (24 أغسطس 2013)

> للأسف تم بتر رد الشعراوى - ليس دفاعاً عنه - ولكن أحقاقاً للحق
> معلش يا هيوف هتقل عليكى تانى ...ياريت تقولى لنا
> ماذا يُمثل السيد المسيح وامه للمُسلم




المسيح مكانته ماعليها خلاف من بين كل طوائف المسلمه
 واحد من اولي العزم من الرسل ايمان المسلم ما يكتمل 
الا بالايمان بنبوة وكتاب المسيح عليه السلام غير كده
يكون كافر ولو كان مؤمن بالقران وببقية الرسل هو النبي 
الوحيد اللي لسه موجود وحي في الجنه وامه من  ضمن 
عائلة اصطفاها الله على الناس كلهم مريم عليها السلام 
ما نختلف على مكانتها وفضلها على النساء العالم وعلى 
انها كانت عذراء وشريفه
وما ننطق اسمها قبل السلام عليها غير ان اجمل سوره 
بالنسبه لي في القران باسمها الكريم
عايزه اقول حاجه ان احنا ممكن نختلف في طبيعة رسالة المسيح
 لكن في قدسيته ومكانته لا مافيش مسلم يفكر ينتقص منه نكايه فيكم حتى
و مؤخرا كان بعض اللي يدافعون عن الاسلام من الحماس 
اللي فيهم مجرد ما احد يستفزهم يجارون غيرهم ويتكلمون 
عن بطريقه غير لائقه ظنا منهم ان يسوع مو عيسى عليه 
لسلام طلعت فتوى حرمت تجاوزات دي وقالت 
ان ما ينفعش تحايل هو نفس شخص ولو اختلفنا عليه
واحلى حاجه حصلت انهم كانو بيستغفرو عن جهلهم في ده[
ما ينفعش حد ينتقص منه باسم عيسى او يسوع
 /SIZE]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 أغسطس 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> ما ياخد ومالو؟ يا اما كلنا نرضى بقدسية تشريعاتنا او نكون صرحاء ونتركها على جنب وما نزعلش لو حد قال لنا انتم تركتم كلام ربنا
> ماهو كمان تشريعات العلمانيه في الاحوال الشخصيه ليها قدسيه


*
التشريعات العلمانية ليس لها قدسية إلهية

و فى إمكان الشعوب الاعتراض على بعض التشريعات و القوانين (و تغييرها ) مع تغير العصور
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 أغسطس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *
> 
> [FONT=&quot]هل تعتقدى أنه بمجرد أنى أقول العلمانية أتحلت كل مشاكلى ؟**
> *[/FONT]



*هو دا فعلا السؤال اللى محتاج إجابة
​*


----------



## Strident (24 أغسطس 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> التشريعات العلمانية ليس لها قدسية إلهية
> 
> و فى إمكان الشعوب الاعتراض على بعض التشريعات و القوانين (و تغييرها ) مع تغير العصور
> ​*



بالظبط كده....دي أول حجر أساس في العلمانية....انه مفيش قدسية للقانون ويمكن تغييره ف أي وقت....وزي ما هيفاء قالت....نسيب "كلام ربنا" ودي حاجة مش عيب بالعكس لأن أصلاً مفيش اتنين متفقين ايه هو كلام ربنا




عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *فهمتها طبعاً
> إذن أنا عندى تلات قوانين ( للزواج مثلاً )
> احوال المسلمين - أحوال الأقباط - مدنى
> القانون المدنى دة بقى هل سيُبيح لأى مواطن تعدد الزوجات ؟
> ...



بدون تفكير، أكيد أمام القانون مفيش غير القانون المدني

الدولة العلمانية لا تميز على أساس الدين...

وبالتالي ف الزواج المدني يمكن فيه زواج المسيحي بالمسلمة والمسلم بالمسيحية لأن كلهم أمام القانون مواطنين ولا شيء آخر


لا يسمح بالتعدد لسبب بسيط:
الدولة العلمانية أساسها الثاني هو المساواة بين المواطنين، ولا تميز على أساس الجنس

ولا يمكن أن نسمح للرجل وحده بالتعدد دون المرأة، فقط لأن دين ما يقول بذلك



العلمانية هي أول خطوة للحل...مش هتحل كل حاجة لوحدها لكن بدونها أؤكد لك انك مش هتعرف تحل حاجة وهتلف حوالين نفسك!


----------



## Strident (24 أغسطس 2013)

الإسلام لا يساوي بين المسلم وغير المسلم (هل يمكن أن يترأس الدولة غير مسلم، حتى لو بإجماع الناخبين؟)
ولا يساوي بين الرجل والمرأة
ولا يسمح بالتبشير للأديان الأخرى بينما يسمح بالدعوة لنفسه فقط
ولا يسمح أصلاً بوجود ديانات أو لا ديانات أخرى (بهائيين - ملحدين - إلخ)

ولذلك فالإسلام بالذات متناقض بالتعريف مع العلمانية ولا يوجد أي حل للتوفيق بينهما، أكثر من أي دين آخر


أي دولة تتخذ الإسلام ديناً رسمياً فهي بالتعريف لا تحقق المساواة بين المواطنين

وأي دولة تتخذ ديناً رسمياً هي تعلن انحيازها لأتباع هذا الدين دوناً عن باقي المواطنين...ده قبل أي حاجة أصلاً!!
يعني كفاية ان هتصرف من ضرايب الدولة، اللي بتنتمي لجميع المواطنين على مؤسسات هذا الدين الرسمي


19 صفحة!!

لكن أسوأ ما فيها جملة قرأتها مش فاكر مين كتبها...دي جابت لي السكتة وعرفتني انه الشعب ده مفهوش أمل...قال ان مصر أوريدي علمانية إلى حد كبير!!


----------



## tamav maria (24 أغسطس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> الإسلام لا يساوي بين المسلم وغير المسلم (هل يمكن أن يترأس الدولة غير مسلم، حتى لو بإجماع الناخبين؟)
> ولا يساوي بين الرجل والمرأة
> ولا يسمح بالتبشير للأديان الأخرى بينما يسمح بالدعوة لنفسه فقط
> ولا يسمح أصلاً بوجود ديانات أو لا ديانات أخرى (بهائيين - ملحدين - إلخ)
> ...



تعليق رائع وكلام سليم


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 أغسطس 2013)

*المشاركة اللى قبل دى حاجات كتير متفق فيها معاك
نيجى بقى للجزئية دى 
*​


Libertus قال:


> لكن أسوأ ما فيها جملة قرأتها مش فاكر مين كتبها...د*ي جابت لي السكتة *وعرفتني انه الشعب ده مفهوش أمل...*قال ان مصر أوريدي علمانية إلى حد كبير!!*


*[FONT=&quot]أنا يا باشا اللى قلت كدة والمشاركة أهى*​​
​*[FONT=&quot]عندك تحدى جاوبنى عليه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]متى واين طُبقت الحدود الأسلامية فى مصر ؟ ... لايوجد[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بالدليل والبرهان[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]- شرع اسلامى أنا معاك... قانون أنا معاك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنما كلام الأنشا بتوع حقوق الأنسان والمساواة وكدة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ما بيجيبش معايا 
[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]وألف سلامة عليك من السكتة ...يالا يا بطل ...رد عليا 
[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## Strident (24 أغسطس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *المشاركة اللى قبل دى حاجات كتير متفق فيها معاك
> نيجى بقى للجزئية دى
> *
> 
> ...





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]متى واين طُبقت الحدود الأسلامية فى مصر ؟ ... لايوجد[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بالدليل والبرهان[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]- شرع اسلامى أنا معاك... قانون أنا معاك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنما كلام الأنشا بتوع حقوق الأنسان والمساواة وكدة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ما بيجيبش معايا
> [/FONT]*
> 
> *[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
> ...



لحد القرن ال19 يمكن! لما بدأوا ياخدوا بالقانون الفرنسي

دليل؟ ما رأيك في عقوبة الزنا؟ ما رأيك في عقوبة المرتد؟  دي كلها لم تطبق إلا بسبب الدين!

ولو طبقوا ربع الحدود وتركوا ال3\4، لازالت غير علمانية...طالما الدستور والتشريع متقيد بدين، ولا يستطيع مخالفته حتى لو دهس المساواة

لأن السؤال هيكون: متى في 1450 عاماً، طبقت المساواة التامة بين المواطنين في مصر (أصلاً الأصح نطلق عليهم رعية مش مواطنين)
بل متى من قبل ذلك حتى؟!

مصر عمرها ماكانت علمانية...يمكن ما عدا فترات قليلة جداً وقصيرة جداً ومتقطعة خلال العصر الروماني

*حقوق الإنسان والمساواة مش إنشاء!

المساواة هي حجر الزاوية أصلاً ومحل الخلاف الأصلي! لأن مفيش اتفاق بين البشر على الكتالوج فمانقدرش نحكم ونقول مين ياخد اكتر، وبالتالي المساواة هي الفرض الوحيد المتاح...

اللي يعرفوا احصاء يفهموا الربط ده:
Most uncertainty = Uniform distribution


نقطة المساواة دي مينفعش اعديها لأن دي حجر الأساس كله واكبر مشكلة تواجه المواطنة في مصر

تسمع عن شعار الثورة الفرنسية؟ وهل تعرف مدى أهمية الثورة الفرنسية في تطور الفكر البشري؟!



فيه تعريف تاني حلو للعلمانية:

هل يستطيع المواطن (انا مصر على اللفظ) أن يعيش حياته كاملة (يتعلم، يتزوج، يتولى مناصب، ... إلخ) دون أن يتأثر أو يحتاج أو يتعرض لأي مؤسسة دينية ولا مرة ف حياته؟

لو اضطر للتعامل معها ولو مرة تعرف ان دي دولة دينية على طول


* أي قانون يحتاج أن يعرف دين المواطن الواقف أمامه قبل إصدار الحكم هو بالتعريف قانون ديني وليس علماني


المواطنة، أساسها المساواة المطلقة بين المواطنين...(ممكن نتكلم عن المساواة لو تحب، وايه انواعها المختلفة وكيف نميز بين القدرات مثلاً او الدخول دون الإخلال بالمساواة ... إلخ)
الدين، والجنس، والعرق، واللغة......أي قانون مدني لا يميز على الإطلاق بين هذه العوامل

والشخص أمامه هو مواطن ولا توجد أي صفة غير هذه

[/FONT]


----------



## Strident (24 أغسطس 2013)

أما السكتة...فهي هتجيلي لأننا ف سنة 2013، وفيه ناس- من ضمنهم شخص يفترض انه جرب عذاب التحول عن الإسلام - لسه محتاجين نقنعه ان العلمانية هي الحل الأوحد

شكلي مش هاكمل لآخر الويكند ده


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 أغسطس 2013)

فين اجابة سؤالي ياجوني?
والموضوع مالوش علاقة بمعاناتي الشخصية له علاقة بالموضوعية
الحدود الاسلامية غير مطبقة في مصر
اذن انتهي الحديث عن التطبيق
جريمة الزنا في القانون المصري لا تتحرك دعوتها الا من الزوج فقط
وهو الوحيد الذي يتنازل عنها وعقوبتها الحبس وليس الرجم
انا لا ادافع عن الشريعة الاسلامية
انا باقول ان العلمانيين منطقهم في منتهي الضعف ومش عارفين
يبرروا حاجة واحدة بس وهي :
لية عايزني اسيب الشرع واخد بكلامك?


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 أغسطس 2013)

لي عودة مرة اخري للنقاش
وتشرح لي كعلماني لا ديني
عن حقوقك السليبة كمواطن طبعا


----------



## Strident (24 أغسطس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> فين اجابة سؤالي ياجوني?
> والموضوع مالوش علاقة بمعاناتي الشخصية له علاقة بالموضوعية
> الحدود الاسلامية غير مطبقة في مصر
> اذن انتهي الحديث عن التطبيق
> ...



الإجابة كانت ف أول إجابتي خالص على فكرة!


- الزنا أصلاً مُجرّم ليه لحد دلوقتي؟!! أنا يا عم ملحد ومعنديش مشكلة ازني مع واحدة تانية....مالك ومالي؟! حد جه ناحيتك؟!

تعاقبه بالحبس او بالرجم مش مشكلتي....مشكلتي انك بتعاقبه اساساً!! وانت بتعاقبه بس عشان الاسلام قال لك فيه حاجة اسمها حد الزنا يعني القانون ده موجود بسبب الدين لا غير

كذلك تغيير العقيدة....هل كان يطبق حد الردة طول تاريخ مصر ولا لأ؟

والنهاردة، اللي يغير دينه ويرجع تاني...بيعملوا فيه ايه؟! مش بيسموها تلاعب بالأديان؟


- ليه عايزك تسيب الشرع؟ عشان شرعك بالنسبة لي تهريج...وشرعي بالنسبة لك تهريج
ولو هتحكم شرعك، فأنا هاتحين الفرصة لإسقاط نظام حكمك....والعكس صحيح

أياً كان اللي بتطبقه (10% شرع او 50% شرع)، انت مش مراعي المساواة وبتميز المواطن المسلم عني! يبقى مع نفسك

في الميراث، عشان بتحب تتكلم عن الميراث، بتميز بين الراجل والست وبتدي الراجل مثل حظ الأنثيين


----------



## Strident (24 أغسطس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> لي عودة مرة اخري للنقاش
> وتشرح لي كعلماني لا ديني
> عن حقوقك السليبة كمواطن طبعا



حقوقي السليبة:

حرية التعبير (انتقاد الأديان) - ضرايبي بتتدفع على الأزهر - في التعليم بيبقى مفروض عليا اتعلم القرآن - حرية تغيير العقيدة - غير مسموح ليا اني اتزوج زواج مدني بمسلمة مثلاً

كفاية دول؟


----------



## Strident (24 أغسطس 2013)

نقطة المساواة دي مش هتعدي على فكرة!

انت بتقول منطقنا ضعيف وقلت لك التبرير....بس انت مصمم تتجاهل نقطة المساواة مع انها حجر الزاوية أصلاً في المناقشة كلها

أي قانون لا يحقق المساواة المطلقة بين المواطنين فأنا ضده! ليا نفس الحقوق بالظبط زي أي حد ومش هاقبل يُنتقص منها ذرة!


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 أغسطس 2013)

انا متجاهلتش حاجة
لكن باكتب من ااموبايل
انتظرني لغاية بكرة فقط لو وقتك يسمح
بس ياريت نمشيها نقطة نقطة بالراحة
بتركيز واختصار مش كله علي بعضه


----------



## Strident (24 أغسطس 2013)

بكرة بكرة....

بلد بقالها آلاف السنين مش قادرة تستوعب كارثة خلط الدين في الدولة، مش هتفرق معاها يوم كمان


----------



## Desert Rose (25 أغسطس 2013)

لا الدولة العلمانية المفروض لا تسمح بتعدد الزوجات , الا بقا لو سمحت كمان بتعدد الازواج :99: يبقا ساعتها ممكن تسمح بتعدد الزوجات 

انا بشوفك كتير ياعبود بتتكلم عن الحدود وتطبيقها , هو الدين بس حدود ؟ يعنى هى ده بس المشكلة ؟ ولا الحدود بس هى مظاهر الدين ؟ 
الحدود مش مطبقة فى مصر ده صحيح ( مع ان كنت سمعت قبل كده اراء لبعض الشيوخ بيقولوا انها شبه مطبقة بالقانون العادى ) لكن هنقول انها مش مطبقة خالص 
هل ده معناه ان مصر مش دولة دينية ؟
كل اللى انا كتبته ده عن اللى بيمر بيه المسيحى المصرى لا يدل على ان مصر دولة دينية ؟
متقوليش القانون ملوش دعوة وديه تصرفات افراد 
لا معلش , لما تقول فى الدستور والقانون انهم مستمدين من دين معين يبقا انت بتقول للمواطنين انا منحاز لاصحاب الديانة ديه و ده كمان اللى بيخلى الناس اصحاب الديانة ديه تحس انها الاعلى وان التشريع والقانون مستمد من عندها 
هى ديه المشكلة 
انما لو جيت قولت انا هعمل قانون مش مستمد من اى ديانة , ايه اللى هيخلى حد يحس بانه افضل من التانى بأى شكل فى البلد ؟ 

بردو كل الناس اللى بتتكلم وبتدعو الى العلمانية من اللى بيسموهم مثقفين , مش مسيحين وعلشان كده مش قادرين يوصلو اللى بيمر بيه اصحاب الديانة الاقلية وعلشان كده مش قادرين يوصلو معنى العلمانية صح والمسلمين مش هيقدرو بردو يفهمو اهمية العلمانية للاقليات لانهم عمرهم ما عاشو كأقلية ولا حسو باللى بيحصل ده 
اصل التفرقة مش فى حرق الكنايس والقتل بس ,لا ديه معاناة يومية فى الحاجات البسيطة اللى الشخص المسلم ممكن ميشوفهاش ولا يحس بيها 

وبعدين , هو المسيحيين بس ؟ماذا عن البهائيين ؟ الشيعة ؟ الاحمدية ؟ الملحدين ؟ اللادينيين ؟ ليه كانت الدولة رافضة انها تكتب ديانة البهائيين فى البطاقة بهائى ؟ انت مالك ؟ بهائى ولا عفريتى , انت ترفض اصلا ليه ؟ وترفض تكتبهاله ليه ؟ ولما ترفض تكتبها هو هيبطل يبقا بهائى ؟ 
ديه مش دولة دينية ؟ لما ترفض الاعتراف بفئة من المواطنين لان عقيدة الدولة بتقولها كده , يبقا ديه دولة علمانية ؟ لما تسأل اصلا اى مواطن عن ديانته يبقا ديه دولة علمانية ؟ 
ده فيه حد اعرفه , راح مرة نقابة الاطباء علشان يطلع عضوية فى النقابة كان بيملى ال application لقاهم بيسالوه عن ديانته فى ال application بتاع العضوية 
يا نهار اسود ؟ انت هتضمه للنقابة على اساس ديانته ولا على اساس انه دكتور؟ , يخرب بيت كده


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 أغسطس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> *لا يسمح بالتعدد لسبب بسيط:*
> الدولة العلمانية أساسها الثاني هو المساواة بين المواطنين، ولا تميز على أساس الجنس


 *[FONT=&quot]طظ فى العلمانية *
*[FONT=&quot]لما تقول للمسلم سيب شريعتك ( بتاعة رابونا ) وتعالى أنا أشرع لك*
*[FONT=&quot]يبقى طظ وألف طظ فى العلمانية[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]تريدون الشعب كفرة بشرائعهم ؟!!![/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ومع ذلك – يا فلاسفة العلمانية – التعدد له شروط فى القانون [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ووضع المشرع للزوجة حق طلب الطلاق لو تزوج عليها زوجها (( بغير رضاها ))[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]أفهموا قبل ما تُرددوا 
ومش ذنبى انك ما بتعرفش لا شريعة ولا قانون - لكن فقط فضلاً - أسأل قبل 
أن تُدلى بدلوك 
[/FONT]*


> يعني كفاية ان هتصرف من ضرايب الدولة، اللي بتنتمي لجميع المواطنين على مؤسسات هذا الدين الرسمي


 *[FONT=&quot]يبقى الدولة لا تبنى مستشفيات علشان مش كل الشعب مريض[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ولا تبنى طريق دولى يؤدى الى شرم الشيخ لأن مش كل الشعب عنده فيلا هناك[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ولا تبنى ملاعب كرة علشان مش الكل بيشجع الرياضة [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]مؤسسة الأزهر تخدم حوالى 75 مليون نسمة – [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]عايزنا نطنشهم كلهم علشان نرضى علمانى ؟ كم عدد الكفرة فى هذه البلد ؟[/FONT]*



> مصر عمرها ماكانت علمانية...يمكن ما عدا فترات قليلة جداً وقصيرة جداً ومتقطعة خلال العصر الروماني


 *[FONT=&quot]العصر الرومانى !!!![/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]طيب ما تلكمنا منذ عهد الفراعنة أحسن ؟[/FONT]*





Libertus قال:


> المساواة هي حجر الزاوية أصلاً ومحل الخلاف الأصلي! لأن مفيش اتفاق بين البشر على الكتالوج فمانقدرش نحكم ونقول مين ياخد اكتر، وبالتالي المساواة هي الفرض الوحيد المتاح...


 *[FONT=&quot]أتشرحت – خد ما يتوافق معك وأترك ما لايتوافق [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]سهلة وبسيطة [/FONT]*




> تسمع عن شعار الثورة الفرنسية؟ وهل تعرف مدى أهمية الثورة الفرنسية في تطور الفكر البشري؟!


*[FONT=&quot]مالى ومال فرنسا ؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]بنتكلم عن مصر وشعب مصر [/FONT]*
 



> هل يستطيع* المواطن* (انا مصر على اللفظ) أن يعيش حياته كاملة (يتعلم، يتزوج،  يتولى مناصب، ... إلخ) دون أن يتأثر أو يحتاج أو يتعرض لأي مؤسسة دينية  ولا مرة ف حياته؟


 *[FONT=&quot]ماهو أسمه مواطن فى الدستور [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ألا تقرأ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟[/FONT]*




> لو اضطر للتعامل معها ولو مرة تعرف ان دي دولة دينية على طول
> * أي قانون يحتاج أن يعرف دين المواطن الواقف أمامه قبل إصدار الحكم هو بالتعريف قانون ديني وليس علماني
> *المواطنة*، أساسها المساواة المطلقة بين *المواطنين*...(ممكن نتكلم عن  المساواة لو تحب، وايه انواعها المختلفة وكيف نميز بين القدرات مثلاً او  الدخول دون الإخلال بالمساواة ... إلخ)
> الدين، والجنس، والعرق، واللغة......أي قانون مدني لا يميز على الإطلاق بين هذه العوامل


 *[FONT=&quot]أقرا الدستور تانى لأنه واضح أن اطلاعاتك إيكوال زيرووووووو
النص الدستورى يقول
المواطنون أمام القانون سواء
أقرا الأول 
وبعدين تعالى ناقش 
[/FONT]*  
[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 أغسطس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> انا بشوفك كتير ياعبود بتتكلم عن الحدود وتطبيقها , هو الدين بس حدود ؟ يعنى هى ده بس المشكلة ؟ ولا الحدود بس هى مظاهر الدين ؟
> الحدود مش مطبقة فى مصر ده صحيح ( مع ان كنت سمعت قبل كده اراء لبعض الشيوخ بيقولوا انها شبه مطبقة بالقانون العادى ) لكن هنقول انها مش مطبقة خالص
> هل ده معناه ان مصر مش دولة دينية ؟


 *[FONT=&quot]الحدود هى الأحكام القانونية الأسلامية المذكورة فى قرآن المسلمين *
*[FONT=&quot]وهى غير مُطبقة فى مصر[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]علشان كدة يا جماعة باقولكم أقروا ونفهم مع بعض الأول 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الدولة ( الثيوقراطية ) هى الدولة الدينية – مصر ليست دولة ثيوقراطية [/FONT]*



> كل اللى انا كتبته ده عن اللى بيمر بيه المسيحى المصرى لا يدل على ان مصر دولة دينية ؟


 *[FONT=&quot]لا... لا يدل [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]– لماذا ؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]لأن ( الشعب ) هو من أسقط الأخوان المسلمين وأسقط الأحزاب الأسلامية واسقط المشروع الأسلامى كله [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]اللى بيمر بيه المسيحى دة نتاج تخلف فكرى للبعض[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]اللى خرج يدافع عن الكنايس هو ( الشعب ) الحقيقى الطيب يا دكتورة [/FONT]*


> متقوليش القانون ملوش دعوة وديه تصرفات افراد
> لا معلش , لما تقول فى الدستور والقانون انهم مستمدين من دين معين يبقا انت  بتقول للمواطنين انا منحاز لاصحاب الديانة ديه و ده كمان اللى بيخلى الناس  اصحاب الديانة ديه تحس انها الاعلى وان التشريع والقانون مستمد من عندها
> هى ديه المشكلة


 *[FONT=&quot]أنا شرحتها بأستفاضة فى موضوعين و لاعلاقة لى بفوبيا الأسلام[/FONT]*



> انما لو جيت قولت انا هعمل قانون مش مستمد من اى ديانة , ايه اللى هيخلى حد يحس بانه افضل من التانى بأى شكل فى البلد ؟


 *[FONT=&quot]أعملوا القوانين اللى نفسكم فيها – فقط – اشرحوا لنا كيف سنمنع ( تداخل القوانين ) ؟[/FONT]*



> وبعدين , هو المسيحيين بس ؟ماذا عن البهائيين ؟ الشيعة ؟ الاحمدية ؟  الملحدين ؟ اللادينيين ؟ ليه كانت الدولة رافضة انها تكتب ديانة البهائيين  فى البطاقة بهائى ؟ انت مالك ؟ بهائى ولا عفريتى , انت ترفض اصلا ليه ؟  وترفض تكتبهاله ليه ؟ ولما ترفض تكتبها هو هيبطل يبقا بهائى ؟


 *[FONT=&quot]فيه حكم صدر لبهائى بوضع الديانة البُهائية فى البطاقة – طُعن عليه من الأزهر ومن الداخلية [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وليهم أسبابهم [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]خانة الدين فى البطاقة أنا وضعت وشرحت أسبابها  مراراً وتكراراً [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]اللى عايز يبقى كافر أو لا دينى هو حر – الدولة بتنظم الأحوال الشخصية للشعب بطوائف وحسب شريعته[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]و.............
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الكافر لا شريعة له [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]– الا هواه – وفى الأغلب يستوردها من الدول الأخرى 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وفى الأغلب الأعم - لم يقرأ - ولا يريد أن يستوعب ماذا يقول الآخر
[/FONT]*

 
[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 أغسطس 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]العلمانية هى فصل الدين عن الدولة – حسب التعريفات المنقولة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
أتفق معكم جميعا على رفض الآتى :*​​ *[FONT=&quot]تدريس القرآن وقصص الصحابة فى مناهج التعليم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الصداع المستمر فى الآذان وصلوات الجمعة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أغلاق الطرق وتعطيل الناس فى صلوات التراويح[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عدم أسناد بعض المراكز الحساسة للمسيحين – المخابرات – أمن الدولة – الجيش[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أى أعلاء أو تمييز لشخص على أساس دينى مرفووووض [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عايزين قانون مدنى للزواج لأنه أتضح أن الغالبية  المسيحية نِفسها فى الطلاق[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
بخلاف هذا – وبخلاف فوبيا الأسلام – من يتكلم بأسم العلمانية يجب أن يعى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو يدرس جيداً ماذا تقول الشريعة الأسلامية أولاً - وهل هى مُطبقة أم لا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بعيداً عما يحلو له وما لا يحلو[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]العلمانى مُفلِس ( مُ – ف – لِ – س )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لماذا هو مُفلِس ؟

لأن من قاد حركة تمرد وأسقط المشروع الأسلامى هو الشعب[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الشعب أختار[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] المشروع الأسلامى فى ( غفلة منه )  وهو من أسقطه بعد سنة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وليس[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]  قادة العلمانية ( أمثال البرادعى وحمدين ) والذين تواروا عن الشعب لأفلاسهم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
ليس لديهم أية مشروعات – أو فكر – سوى فكر ألحادى يريدون أن يفرضوه على الناس

مصر الى حد ما " دولة علمانية " شعبها مُتدين مُتعبد
يعشق مظاهر الدين 
[/FONT]*​ 
[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Desert Rose (25 أغسطس 2013)

I don't think we are going anywhere with this discussion 
مصر دولة علمانية ,ماشى اوكى , علمانية وخليها زى ما هى كده 
this is an endless saga 
ومش هنوصل لاى حاجة من النقاش ده , وانا مبقتش بحب ولا بقدر على نقاشات طويلة مش هتوصلنا لاى مكان ولا لاى حاجة 
لان كل واحد بيتكلم فى اتجاه 
وانا لازلت بقول اللى مش عاش كمسيحى فى مصر , مش هيقدر يدرك المسيحيين بيحسو بأيه ولا بيعانوا من ايه يوميا فى مصر


----------



## Strident (25 أغسطس 2013)

[YOUTUBE]lkPdDXMfgBo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Strident (25 أغسطس 2013)

معلش انا حاولت ارد اكتر من مرة بس كل مرة الرد بيطلع عنيف  (رد فعلي زي فيبي فوق كده)

عشان كده قبل أي حاجة احب اسألك سؤال يا عبود:


اقرا كلامي اللي فات كده مرة تاني، وبعدين اقرا الكلام اللي انت قلته، وجاوبني على السؤال ده (معلش اتعب معايا الحتة دي بس)

انت فعلاً مقتنع باللي انت كتبته وشايفه رد منطقي على كلامي، ولا كتبته بس عشان اطلع انا غلطان؟

لو التانية هاعترف لك بسهولة وهالفق ادلة معاك كمان
لكن لو انت مقتنع بيه فعلاً، وشايف انه بيرد على كلامي، فعندنا مشكلة أعمق بكتييييييير من شرح معنى العلمانية!



[YOUTUBE]lkPdDXMfgBo[/YOUTUBE]


You are not ...You are not..you're n....Again, you are not SPEAKING FRENCH

(كانت بتحاول ما تزعقش بس ما قدرتش يعني)


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 أغسطس 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]ليس هدفى أن الآخر يطلع غلطان أو صح *​​ *[FONT=&quot]شروحاتى كانت من خلال الدستور والقانون والشريعة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تعلمتها على يد فقهاء دستوريون واساتذة قانون من خلال مناقشات ومحاضرات طويلة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأعتبر نفسى محظوظ أننى أتعلم منهم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]اللى عايز يستفيد أهلا وسهلا [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اللى مش عايز هو حُر [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا عملت اللى علىَّ[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا لا أفتى لا فى هندسة ولا عمرى فتيت فى طب ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا أضع رأياً فيما لا أفهمه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا علاقة لى بعقدة الأضطهاد [/FONT]*​   :love34:​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 أغسطس 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]وهذه حقائق لا يُنكرها الا كل جاحد *​​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]مرسى الرئيس المُسلم رفع آذان العشاء بنفسه أثناء القاء خطبته [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبالرغم من ذلك أسقطوه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]البرادعى نادى بالعلمانية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبالرغم من ذلك خان الشعب وباعهم للأخوان وهرب الى الخارج ليلحق بعائلته[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]الذين سقطوا [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أسمهم ( الأخوان المسلمون ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]شيخ الأزهر رفض مشروع بيع قناة السويس الأخوانى ليس بأسم الدين الأسلامى ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولكن بأسم مصر [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]المشروع الأسلامى سقط على يد المسلمين أنفسهم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]الحدود الأسلامية لاتُطبق فى مصر [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]هذه حقائق [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كذبوها كما تشاءون 
[/FONT]*​:flowers::flowers::flowers:​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## Desert Rose (26 أغسطس 2013)

> *[FONT="]أنا لا أفتى لا فى هندسة ولا عمرى فتيت فى طب ...[/FONT][/B][/CENTER]
> [/CENTER]
> [CENTER][CENTER][B][COLOR=red][FONT="]ولا أضع رأياً فيما لا أفهمه *​





> ​





> ​ *[FONT="]ولا علاقة لى بعقدة الأضطهاد [/FONT]*​   :love34:​



لا احنا معندناش عقد الحمد لله , هتطلعنا مرضى نفسيين ؟
ولا احنا بنفتى فى حاجة , انت شوفتنى اتكلمت فى قوانين وقولت المادة كذا كذا بتقول كذا , انا كل اللى حكيته تجربة حياتية يومية لاى مسيحى مصرى , وديه بقا اقوى من اى قانون 

[/FONT][/COLOR]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 أغسطس 2013)

*لا أنا كنت باناقش تجارب حياتية ؟!
ولا أنا أتهمت حد بانه مريض نفسى 


*​


----------



## Desert Rose (27 أغسطس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لا أنا كنت باناقش تجارب حياتية ؟!
> ولا أنا أتهمت حد بانه مريض نفسى
> 
> 
> *​



اعتذرلك بشدة لانى فهمتك غلط لما قولت عقدة , زى ما قولتلك على الخاص السبب انى فهمتها كده 
اعتذر عن فهمى الخاطئ لكلامك


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (28 أغسطس 2013)

شكلي كده فهمت حوار العلمانيه دي واهميتها والسبب ان كما يقال تحفظ حقوق الاقليات؟ وهي العلمانيه احن عليهم من شريعتهم! يا للعجب
فكرت فيها كده شوي ويا سبحان لله لقيت كل دول او معظم العلمانيه هي دول ذات ديانه وااحده والدول المتعدده من بوسنه الى لبنان كلا يحتكم الى شريعته .. وكمان كنت فاكره ان الدفاع عن العلمانيه هو بسبب حلاوتها وجمالها مش انها تحفظ حقوق فئه وتهدر الاخرى 
يعني في بلد متعدد طوائف لازم الغالبيه تترك دينها على جنب وتاخذ بقوانين مستعاره من الدول اخرى ونطبق عليها الشعب كل وبكذا تحققت المساواه ! ومحدش جاوب على سؤال ايش بتخسر كل طائفه لو اخذت بقانون احوالها الشخصيه؟ ده ابسط سؤال يساله اي انسان بسيط
ولازم نعرف حقيقه واحده ان العلمانيه ماهي برساله سماويه لها نبي وكتاب منزل دي شوية قوانين وضعيه كل دوله تاخذ منها المفيد وتطبقه واكيد فيها مبادئ جيده بأه ناخد منها الجيد ونترك اللي ما يناسبنا لكن من المعيب ان ناخد قوانين فصلت على مقاس شعوب في قرون ولت واجي اقول اطبقها على شعوب اخرى وتنسى كل الفروقات والاختلافات


----------



## Desert Rose (28 أغسطس 2013)

هرد على اجزاء من مشاركتك ياهيفاء لان فيه حاجات محتاجة للتوضيح 




> شكلي كده فهمت حوار العلمانيه دي واهميتها والسبب ان كما يقال تحفظ حقوق الاقليات؟ وهي العلمانيه احن عليهم من شريعتهم! يا للعجب


اللى يتكلم عن حقوق الاقليات وايه اللى ينفع لهم هم الاقليات نفسهم .احنا كمسيحيين معندناش اصلا شريعة عبارة عن قوانين معينة ممكن تدخل فى نظام دولة , احنا بنعيش عادى على حسب القوانين الوضعية فى البلد اللى احنا فيها 
ولما اقلية معينة تقرر وتقول اللى ينفع معاها وايه الوضع الافضل بالنسبالها يبقا هما عارفين هما بيقولو ايه لان هما اللى بيعانوا مش حد تانى 



> فكرت فيها كده شوي ويا سبحان لله لقيت كل دول او معظم العلمانيه هي دول ذات ديانه وااحده والدول المتعدده من بوسنه الى لبنان كلا يحتكم الى شريعته


انهى دول علمانية ذات ديانة او توجه واحد ؟ تقصدى الغرب ؟ الغرب حبيبتى  اصلا مسيحى , اصل شعبه كده فى الاساس , كل الديانات الاخرى هى وافدة عليه من دول تانية اصلا , يعنى مش سكان ولا مواطنين اصليين , دول مهاجرين متجنسين بجنسية الدولة الغربية ومع ذلك هذة الدول بتسمح بحرية الاعتقاد والعبادة والدعوة مان لاصحاب الديانات الاخرى 
اما مصر والمسيحيين اللى فيها فهما مش مجرد مواطنيين , تاريخيا هما اصل البلد ديه , المسيحيين هما اصل مصر , واصحاب الارض الاصليين مش مجرد مواطنيين او سكان , يعنى لاهما وافدين ولا مهاجرين من دولة تانية وعايزين يمشو الاغلبية على مزاجهم 
المقارنة هنا غير صحيحة اصلا 




> .. وكمان كنت فاكره ان الدفاع عن العلمانيه هو بسبب حلاوتها وجمالها مش انها تحفظ حقوق فئه وتهدر الاخرى


العلمانية لا تهدر حقوق احد , وبعدين اشمعنا مش عايز تهدرى حقوق الاغلبية بس عادى ان حقوق الاقلية تهدر 
انا معنديش مشكلة يطبقو اى شريعة فى الزواج والطلاق والميراث ولكن هل تضمنى ليا لما يتقال فى الدستور ان الدولة ديانتها كذا , ان الاقليات الدينية متعانيش المأسى اللى حكيت عليها واكتر منها كمان بشكل يومى ؟
قريتى اللى انا كتبته ؟ شوفتى المسيحى فى مصر بيواجه ايه يوميا ؟
هل انتى عشتى كمواطن درجة تانية فى بلدك قبل كده ؟ 
وتانى وعاشر مرة بقول اللى معاش كمسيحى مصرى فى مصر ميعرفش ولا حاسس احنا بنتكلم فى ايه ولا المعاناة اليومية شكلها ازاى


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (28 أغسطس 2013)

> اللى يتكلم عن حقوق الاقليات وايه اللى ينفع لهم هم الاقليات نفسهم .احنا كمسيحيين معندناش اصلا شريعة عبارة عن قوانين معينة ممكن تدخل فى نظام دولة , احنا بنعيش عادى على حسب القوانين الوضعية فى البلد اللى احنا فيها
> ولما اقلية معينة تقرر وتقول اللى ينفع معاها وايه الوضع الافضل بالنسبالها يبقا هما عارفين هما بيقولو ايه لان هما اللى بيعانوا مش حد تانى


ماهو احنا مش مختلفين في دي اصلا.. وعشان كده بنقول اللي عنده شريعه يحتكم ليها واللي ما عنده يحتكم لي قوانين المدنيه ولكن مش لان انا عندي شريعه حطبقها عليكي! ولا لان انتي ما عندك شريعه حتطبقي علي قوانين المدنيه.. ماهو القوانين المدنيه بشكل عام مطبقه على الكل لكن واضح ان البعض مستخسر ان الغالبيه تلجأ لشريعتها فيما يخص في احوالها الشخصيه.. 


ا





> نهى دول علمانية ذات ديانة او توجه واحد ؟ تقصدى الغرب ؟ الغرب حبيبتى اصلا مسيحى , اصل شعبه كده فى الاساس , كل الديانات الاخرى هى وافدة عليه من دول تانية اصلا , يعنى مش سكان ولا مواطنين اصليين , دول مهاجرين متجنسين بجنسية الدولة الغربية
> اما مصر والمسيحيين اللى فيها فهما مش مجرد مواطنيين , تاريخيا هما اصل البلد ديه , المسيحيين هما اصل مصر , واصحاب الارض الاصليين مش مجرد مواطنيين او سكان , يعنى لاهما وافدين ولا مهاجرين من دولة تانية وعايزين يمشو الاغلبية على مزاجهم
> المقارنة هنا غير صحيحة اصلا



اساسا ما قارنت وواضح ياروز انك ما فهمتي قصدي ف بلاش تاويل الله يرضى عليكي 
قلت كل الدول العلمانيه او معظمها من ديانه واحده هل قلت مثلا ان كان فيها اديان اخرى؟
 وعشانها من دين واحد وعشان دينها زي ما تقولي ماعنده تشريعات معينه.. يناسبهم  قوانين العلمانيه ..لما تيجي لشعوب عندهم تشريعات معينه متمسكين فيها لازم تكوون منصف مش تقول تعال وطبق ده واترك اللي عندك ولا انا غلطانه؟ طبعا حتردي وتقولي هو انا قلت ده؟ لا ماقلتليش وانتي قلتي طبقو شريعتكم على نفسكم قلنا اوك شكرا رجعتي قلتي بس مايكونش من ضمن تشريعات القوانين طيب ازاي اطبقها على نفسي.؟ لا كده عاجب ولا كده عاجب





> العلمانية لا تهدر حقوق احد , وبعدين اشمعنا مش عايز تهدرى حقوق الاغلبية بس عادى ان حقوق الاقلية تهدر



انا والنبي مش عايزه اهدر حقوق احد ودي اعطي كل الناس عيوني وما انتظر رد العطيه.. وعشان كده بقول كل ناس تحتكم لشريعتها فيما يخص احوالها وتتساوى قدام القوانين المدنيه واللي ماعنده شريعه ياخد بالمدنيه
انا واضحه جدا وماعندي مشكله ان الناس تاخذ حقوقها مش حدخل الجنه بلاحساب مثلا لو ظلمت احد



> انا معنديش مشكلة يطبقو اى شريعة فى الزواج والطلاق والميراث ولكن هل تضمنى ليا لما يتقال فى الدستور ان الدولة ديانتها كذا



دي بأه عبود يشرحها لك .. عايزه اسالك عبود يعني ايه يتكتب في دستور ما ديانة دوله كذا؟ اصلي بعرف دول علمانيه كاتبه في دستورها ديانة دوله كذا.. [يعني ايه الكلام ده وايه فائدته؟/SIZE]


----------



## Desert Rose (28 أغسطس 2013)

انا لا مستخسرة على الاغلبية ولا عامله حاجة , احنا عانينا بما فيه الكفاية وواضح ان معاناة المسيحيين فى مصر مش هتخلص ولو بعد 30 مليون سنة 
وعندنا مثل فى مصر ياهيفاء  بيقول اللى ميعرفش يقول عدس 
انا خلصت نقاش فى الموضوع ده لان النقاش مفيش منه نتيجة 
  كل واحد بيتكلم فى اتجاه


----------



## Alexander.t (29 أغسطس 2013)

اللي ميعرفش بيقول ثوره :new6:


----------

